# MTB Festival Tegernseer Tal 2009



## wallberg (5. Januar 2009)

Hallo Zusammen!
Erst mal ein gutes Neues Jahr 2009!

Auch in diesem Jahr versuche ich Euch wieder mit Infos und Tipps zu
unserem Marathon in der Neuen Auflage zu informieren.

Wir möchten heuer die 2000 Starter packen, wir stellen eine Messe 
am Zentralparkplatz auf die Beine und haben für Samstag ein weiteres
Highlight in Planung - 
Heisst es wird sich lohnen, schon Freitags anzureisen!
Party am Samstag, zwei Tage Messe, zwei Rennen...

Die Marathonstrecken für 2009 sind genehmigungstechnisch unverändert
zu den finalen Strecken 2008 - heisst wieder 4 Strecken, zeitversetzte
Starts, Chipzeitmessung ...

Guten Saisonstart!!!

Wallberg (dieser ist fast komplett mit Spikes auf dem Sommerweg fahrbar)



Wenn Du Dich bis 31. Januar 2009 für das MTB-Festival Tegernseer Tal
anmeldest, erhältst Du 10% auf das jeweilige Startgeld! Dein Startgeld enthält:
- Chip-Zeitnahme (Alge-Timing)
- personalisierte Startnummer
- Teilnehmer-Funktionsshirt (limitiert!)
- Renninformationen
- Umkleidemöglichkeiten/ Duschen
- Pasta-Party am Vorabend
- Frühstück am Renntag,
- umfangreiches Riegel-/ Gel-/ Elektrolyt-Paket
- umfangreiche Zielverpflegung (Kuchen, Erdinger Alkoholfrei, Rivella, Red   Bull, Essensauswahl a la carte, etc.)
- Medizinische Notfallbetreuung
- Ergebnisdienst (Urkundendruck im Internet)

Anmelden kannst Du Dich unter www.mtb-festival.de


----------



## Tobi-161 (5. Januar 2009)

wallberg schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Die Marathonstrecken für 2009 sind genehmigungstechnisch unverändert
> zu den finalen Strecken 2008...



Hervorragend, ich möcht noch ne Rechnung mit der Strecke begleichen 

Darf man dort vorher trainieren, bzw. ist es ausgeschildert oder nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountainbike (5. Januar 2009)

@ wallberg a guats neus!!!

ich bin auf alle fälle dabei und auch bereits angemeldet 

hm gebucht hab ich erst ab samstag - erzähl mal mehr über freitag


viele grüße
bergpeter

(hast du wieder flyer und plakate?)


----------



## wallberg (5. Januar 2009)

mountainbike schrieb:


> @ wallberg a guats neus!!!
> 
> ich bin auf alle fälle dabei und auch bereits angemeldet
> 
> ...



Servus,
auch ein gutes Neues!

Bist sicher für Sonntag gemeldet -

Welche Strecke wirds denn?

Wir planen einen 3-Tages Event - Freitag-Sonntag Messe, Party, Marathon am Sonntag wie gehabt und ein noch geheimes Projekt am Samstag - melde mich umgehend, wenn ich´s publizieren kann ...

Plakate und Flyer gibts erst im Frühjahr, ich gebe Bescheid!

Habt ich auch Winterspeck angesetzt und seid heiss auf´s Bike?

wallberg


----------



## ]:-> (7. Januar 2009)

Ja perfekt, schön dass es hier wieder eine "Betreuung" gibt 



Tobi-161 schrieb:


> Hervorragend, ich möcht noch ne Rechnung mit der Strecke begleichen
> 
> Darf man dort vorher trainieren, bzw. ist es ausgeschildert oder nicht?



Wie du auch 
Also wehe die Strecken werden geändert, jetzt sinds schon zwei die noch ne Rechnung offen haben  (bei mir sinds auf den Punkt 5:00 min)
Werde sicherlich vorher mal wieder runterkommen um der Strecke mal wieder "Hallo" zu sagen - GPS sei dank is das ja ganz gut möglich (mal von den allerletzten Änderungen abgesehen).

Also dann, ich melde mich jetzt mal an, man sieht sich - spätestens auf Strecke C.

ciao


----------



## wallberg (8. Januar 2009)

]:->;5459708 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja perfekt, schön dass es hier wieder eine "Betreuung" gibt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die GPS Daten sollten dem aktuellen Streckenstand entsprechen, wurden
nach dem Marathon nochmals eingefahren! Ich hab noch ein paar Schilder
stehen lassen, Strecke ist großteils befahrbar, hab Dienstag die komplette
A mit 2.3 Reifen ohne Spikes abgefahren, bitte nutzt auf der Strecke
Kreuth Klamm bis Abzweig 7-Hütten die Bundesstraße, sonst kriegt Ihr
Mecker von den Langläufern!

Auf der Abfahrt von der SW-Tenn abwärts nehmt den Fußweg, ist total geil,
bis auf die Tourenski und Schneeschuhwanderer.....


Wallberg


----------



## ]:-> (8. Januar 2009)

> Die GPS Daten sollten dem aktuellen Streckenstand entsprechen, wurden
> nach dem Marathon nochmals eingefahren!


ah, das ist ja perfekt


----------



## Playlife8 (8. Januar 2009)

@wallberg 
Nachdem du ja wohl der T-See Insider bist wollte ich mal fragen ob Freeride-mäßig auch etwas geplant ist bzw. ob evtl. Sutten die Lifte auch mal im Sommer für Biker einschalten würde?
Wäre mein großer Traum wenn es am T-See solche Möglichkeiten geben würde.

Gruß


----------



## wallberg (9. Januar 2009)

Alles schwer in Arbeit, warte mal ab, was noch zum Marathon kommt, könnte was für Dich sein.
An einer freeride Strecke vom Wallberg oder Sutten träumen wir auch - haben noch nicht
aufgegeben...


----------



## schlaffe wade (11. Januar 2009)

sehr schön, sind auch schon angemeldet und freuen uns auf des rennats im juni !

wenn flyer etc. fertig sind, bitte kurze meldung !


----------



## Playlife8 (11. Januar 2009)

wallberg schrieb:


> Alles schwer in Arbeit, warte mal ab, was noch zum Marathon kommt, könnte was für Dich sein.
> An einer freeride Strecke vom Wallberg oder Sutten träumen wir auch - haben noch nicht
> aufgegeben...



Ich drücke euch ganz fest die Daumen und hoffe Ihr setzt irgendwann was durch, wäre absolut perfekt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wallberg (2. Februar 2009)

Hallo Biker/innen!

In der Voranmeldung haben sich deutlich über 60 Teilnehmer/innen mehr bis zum 31.01.09 für das MTB-Festival Tegernseer Tal 2009 angemeldet - das sind 30% mehr Anmeldungen als zum gleichen Zeitpunkt des Vorjahres.

*Wir sagen Danke und freuen uns, rund 2.000 Mountainbiker/innen zum MTB-Festival Tegernseer Tal 2009 begrüßen zu dürfen!*

Etliche Leckerbissen zum Vorjahr sind in Vorbereitung, an der Strecke wird nur Feintuning
vollzogen, evtl. gibt es schon am Samstag einen weiteren Event vorm Marathontag, eine
Bikemesse und eine fette Party im Zentrum von Rottach-Egern!

T-Mobile stellt seinen Event Truck zur Verfügung, 
Trinkflaschen gibts wie immer für alle Teilnehmer und zum Tausch auf der Strecke,
4 Startblocks und Zeiten für unsere 4 Strecken,
Nachmeldung jeweils bis kurz vorm Start,
Personifizierte Startnummern bei vorzeitiger Anmeldung,
Testbikes von diversen Herstellern
Top Zielverpflegung wie immer, ggf. wieder mit 5*****plus Sternekoch Achim Hack

Wir werden versuchen wieder eins drauf zu setzen!


wallberg


----------



## Larse (3. Februar 2009)

Hallo, für mich wirds dieses Jahr der erste Marathon. Und von den MTB Festivals die ich so im Web durchgestöbert habe, finde ich Euer Festival irgendwie am Interessantesten.

Nun aber noch ne Anfängerfrage: Kann ich mich als Einzel-Teilnehmer anmelden, oder muß ich einen Partner haben und als Team fahren (evtl. aus Sicherheitsgründen)? 

Verzeiht mir bitte für die Frage. 

Gruß Markus


----------



## wallberg (3. Februar 2009)

Hallo Lars,
kein Problem, sofern Du am Renntag 16 Jahre alt bist, kannst Du alle Strecken natürlich auch als Rookie bestreiten.

Je nach Form empfehle ich Dir jedoch als Einsteiger unsere A Runde,
diese ist speziell für den Einstieg in den MTB Sport konzipiert. Keine
schweren Uphills, keine technischen Abfahrten, Rennatmosphäre und
viele Gleichgesinnte.

Würd mich freuen Dich zu sehen!

wallberg


----------



## klogrinder (3. Februar 2009)

Da bin ich ja schon gespannt auf das Goodie für den Samstag!

Werd natürlich wieder mit dabei sein beim Heimrennen und versuchen den Landkreissieg auf der Strecke B vom letzten Jahr zu wiederholen!

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## Larse (3. Februar 2009)

wallberg schrieb:


> Hallo Lars,
> kein Problem, sofern Du am Renntag 16 Jahre alt bist, kannst Du alle Strecken natürlich auch als Rookie bestreiten.
> 
> Je nach Form empfehle ich Dir jedoch als Einsteiger unsere A Runde,
> ...



Ok, alles klar, das mit den 16 Jahren hab ich schon lang, lang hinter mir. Werd versuchen noch mein Brüderchen zu überzeugen, und uns dann als Team anmelden. Freu mich, bis dann.


----------



## wallberg (4. Februar 2009)

Ihr werdet garatiert Spass habe und der Sucht des Matahons per velo verfallen!


wallberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wallberg (18. Februar 2009)

Hallo Biker/innen,
Neuschnee (80cm im Tal/120cm am Berg), Weiß Blauer Himmel - Traumhaft!

Wird wohl ein paar Wochen dauern, bis die Wege wieder fahrbar sind, genießt den
Winter und haltet Euch auf Skiern fit!

Wir haben XENOFIT als Verpflegung am Start, 
alle Neuen Infos unter www.mtb-festival.de

wallberg


----------



## bike bike (18. Februar 2009)

> Neuschnee (80cm im Tal/120cm am Berg), Weiß Blauer Himmel


 
Wallberg!
du bist echt gemein ...!


----------



## mountainbike (18. Februar 2009)

warum gemein

auch bei uns im norden bayerns ist kaiserwetter - nur nicht ganz so viel schnee!


----------



## Hücken (21. Februar 2009)

trotz skifahren kann ich´s kaum noch erwarten....


----------



## wallberg (22. Februar 2009)

Hücken schrieb:


> trotz skifahren kann ich´s kaum noch erwarten....




Der Wallberg ist auch bei 2m Schnee traumhaft zu fahren - 
Wahnsinn, was da die letzten Tage runterkam!

Also, Tourenski angeschnallt und los gehts!

wallberg


----------



## Speeketze-VW (7. März 2009)

Ja euer Festival liegt günstig heuer für mich, sozusagen als Auftakt/Formbestimmung vor der TG & meines Trainings-Urlaubs in Tirol, gibt es bei euch auch Stellplätze fürs Camping? bzw. ein Abstellplatz fürs Auto, um auch da die Nacht drin vorm MA zu pennen? msg VW


----------



## wallberg (9. März 2009)

Speeketze-VW schrieb:


> Ja euer Festival liegt günstig heuer für mich, sozusagen als Auftakt/Formbestimmung vor der TG & meines Trainings-Urlaubs in Tirol, gibt es bei euch auch Stellplätze fürs Camping? bzw. ein Abstellplatz fürs Auto, um auch da die Nacht drin vorm MA zu pennen? msg VW



Servus Bus Kollege,
wir haben nen Campingplatz etwa 2,5km vom Start/Zielbereich (Wallberg Camping, Familie Mayr in Rottach-Weißach) - empfehlenswert wenn Du evtl. schon am Freitag zur Messe und evtl. zum Rennevent am Samstag da bist.
Sollte es nur von Samstag auf Sonntag der Fall sein, empfehle ich am Fussballplatz Birkenmoos oder am Parkplatz am Kongress-Zentrum zu parken. Letzterer ist 3min zu Fuß vom Start/Ziel Gelände entfernt, öffentliche Toiletten...

Gruß wallberg


----------



## faky88 (15. März 2009)

Hi Wallberg,

bei eurem Festival wird ja auch ein MTB-Technik-Training durch die Fa. Mooove
angeboten. Wann wird das sein?

Grüße, Martin


----------



## wallberg (16. März 2009)

faky88 schrieb:


> Hi Wallberg,
> 
> bei eurem Festival wird ja auch ein MTB-Technik-Training durch die Fa. Mooove
> angeboten. Wann wird das sein?
> ...



Servus,
mit Sicherheit am Samstag,

evtl. auch Freitag und Sonntag -

Bitte per email an: [email protected]

wenden, hier kann man Dir exakte Details nennen!

wallberg


----------



## wallberg (2. April 2009)

Flyer und Plakate gibts gerne auf Anfrage!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speeketze-VW (7. April 2009)

Danke für die Tipps, komme am Sa., um am So. über die C-Strecke zu eiern & freue mich schon auf die Abfahrten! Hab kein Bus, penne für die eine Nacht im Meriva, öffentliche Toilette ist gut...hoffentlich ists net so laut, das dann die Ohrenstopfen nichts bringen.. ;o) fahre dann am So. nachmittag weiter nach Tirol/Lechtal. Bin schon länger vorangemeldet, Betrag ist auch schon gebucht, aber auf der Starterliste haperts noch mit dem Status? schau mal unter LT Speeketze/RBX.. bis dann msg VW


----------



## wallberg (8. April 2009)

Servus,
Anmeldung lasse ich prüfen!
C Strecke über Ostern wird wohl schwierig, nehm Dir Skier mit!


Die komplette Wiesseer Seite ist noch richtig zu, H2 ist noch dicht und
muss erst ausgeschnitten werden, Wallberg hat teils noch über 2m Schnee...ich empfehle Dir die Ostseite des Tals (mehr Sonne), Kühzagl, Galaun, Kreuzberg, Gindlalm vom Ostin...

wallberg


----------



## Speeketze-VW (8. April 2009)

öha, terminlich meine ich natürlich das Festival WE! Über Ostern gibt es Rennrad km und MTB gemischt in der Rhön, muß ja was tun bis zum Festival...aber langsam müßte sich doch der Schnee verziehen?? tschöö VW


----------



## wallberg (19. April 2009)

Servus Miteinader!
Langsam wird intersant, es ist noch vieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeel Schnee in unseren
Bergen, ich hoffe es bleibt sonnig und warm! 

Legidlich Strecke A ist fahrbar, an alles andere ist noch nich zu denken!

Nur Neureuth, Riederstein & Co sind fahrbar von Tegernsee, schattige Stellen
habe ich weiss makiert!

Bitte noch im April vergünstigt anmelden,
Shirts sind begrenzt vorhanden, noch etwa 200 - dann sind die ersten 1000 voll!


Schöne Arbeitswoche


wallberg!


----------



## Playlife8 (19. April 2009)

@wallberg: Gibts denn nun eigentlich Freeride News??


----------



## wallberg (20. April 2009)

Playlife8 schrieb:


> @wallberg: Gibts denn nun eigentlich Freeride News??



Veranstaltung so gut wie sicher am Samstag - mit anschließender Party.
Genaue Infos noch geheim, werden ins Netz gestellt, sobald alles in trockenen Tüchern ist!

wallberg


----------



## klogrinder (20. April 2009)

wallberg schrieb:


> Legidlich Strecke A ist fahrbar, an alles andere ist noch nich zu denken!



Wurde das Lawinenstück zur Schwarzen Tenn hoch geräumt? Davor das Stück ab dem Weidegatter war vor eineinhalb Wochen auch noch restlos dicht!
Evtl gibts da ja schon neue Infos, komm wegen der Abilernerei kaum noch zum radln, der Regionaltitel auf der B wird wohl flöten gehn


----------



## wallberg (21. April 2009)

klogrinder schrieb:


> Wurde das Lawinenstück zur Schwarzen Tenn hoch geräumt? Davor das Stück ab dem Weidegatter war vor eineinhalb Wochen auch noch restlos dicht!
> Evtl gibts da ja schon neue Infos, komm wegen der Abilernerei kaum noch zum radln, der Regionaltitel auf der B wird wohl flöten gehn



Nein, leider noch immer dicht,
ich denke aber es wird die nächsten Tage fahrbar - viel Glück beim Abi,
aber bei dem Wetter braucht das Hirn auch Sauerstoff.....


----------



## Speeketze-VW (21. April 2009)

auf den Labestationen gibt´s Flaschen, sehr gut, aber welchen Inhalt haben die? Eigentlich doofe Frage, aber auf der C Runde brauchts Nachschub und unter dem Dämpfer passt nur ne 0,5er, somit würde ich ab 0,6lt. nur noch eine unter bekommen (oder halt zur Not umfüllen lassen) auf baldige schneefreie Zone..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wallberg (21. April 2009)

Genau!

BESUCHT BITTE UNSERE WEB SITE!

Wichtige Zusatzveranstaltung!!!


----------



## wallberg (23. April 2009)

Wer hat Bock am Samstag die trockenen Stellen in Tegernsee der Strecken D abzufahren?

Treffpunkt 13Uhr - Bertls Bike Shop am Kurgarten 1 in Tegernsee

lockere Runde, Kreuzberg zur Schneegrenze, Galaun, Kühzagl und evtl. Wallberg -

Wallberg


----------



## Trailhunterer (23. April 2009)

Wallebrg, wie schauts mit der Galaunrunde aus, ist die Schneefrei.
Kühzagl, Hennerer, Trail, Galaun, geht die Runde schon ???


----------



## wallberg (23. April 2009)

Trailhunterer schrieb:


> Wallebrg, wie schauts mit der Galaunrunde aus, ist die Schneefrei.
> Kühzagl, Hennerer, Trail, Galaun, geht die Runde schon ???



Kühzagl von Rottach aus fahrbar, ebenso Galaun.

Die Seiten nach Schliersee sind schattiger, liegt sicher noch Schnee drin,
werde ich mir am Samstag ansehen!

Gruß wallberg


----------



## subdiver (23. April 2009)

wallberg schrieb:


> Wer hat Bock am Samstag die trockenen Stellen in Tegernsee der Strecken D abzufahren?
> 
> Treffpunkt 13Uhr - Bertls Bike Shop am Kurgarten 1 in Tegernsee
> 
> ...



Schade, leider keine Zeit 
Macht Ihr die Tour auch nochmal an einem anderen Tag ?

Der heutige Regen dürfte den Schnee doch etwas zusetzen.


----------



## wallberg (23. April 2009)

subdiver schrieb:


> Schade, leider keine Zeit
> Macht Ihr die Tour auch nochmal an einem anderen Tag ?
> 
> Der heutige Regen dürfte den Schnee doch etwas zusetzen.



Werde noch ein paar Termine ansetzten!

Gruß Wallberg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RCC03-Biker (24. April 2009)

wallberg schrieb:


> Werde noch ein paar Termine ansetzten!
> 
> Gruß Wallberg!



Das wäre nicht schlecht. Kann am Samstag auch nicht.

Gruß
RCC03-Biker


----------



## wallberg (24. April 2009)

RCC03-Biker schrieb:


> Das wäre nicht schlecht. Kann am Samstag auch nicht.
> 
> Gruß
> RCC03-Biker



Gebe am WE Bescheid wie´s zu fahren war und stelle nen neuen Termin bereit!

Schönes WE


Stefan


----------



## Trailhunterer (24. April 2009)

gut, dann fahr doch bitte auch den wallberg an, wie weit man da schon hochkommt.

danke schon mal

wallberg


----------



## roba (24. April 2009)

Hallo Bikefreunde,

vom 08. â 10.05.09 veranstaltet die DIMG IG MÃ¼nchen und DIMB IG Augsburg ein Mountainbike-Aktivtourenwochenende.

Was sehr interessant fÃ¼r Euch sein dÃ¼rfte ist das Abfahren (gefÃ¼hrt durch DIMB-Guides- Kostenfrei fÃ¼r DIMB-Mitglieder -)
am Sa den 09.05.09 der B- bzw. C-Marathonstrecke vom MTB-Festival Tegernsee.
Dies wÃ¤re doch eine ideale Vorbereitung bzw. Training fÃ¼r Euch.

Mehr Info`s kÃ¶nnt Ihr im Anhang ersehen.

Zur besseren Planung bitten wir Euch um mÃ¶glichst baldige Anmeldung fÃ¼r die Touren an [email protected]


----------



## wallberg (24. April 2009)

Trailhunterer schrieb:


> gut, dann fahr doch bitte auch den wallberg an, wie weit man da schon hochkommt.
> 
> danke schon mal
> 
> wallberg



Servus Roba,
Sommerweg fast frei bis Abzweig Winterweg (ca.1km vor Sattel Abzweig rechts ab zum Wallbergmoos) - Stand Dienstag. Werde am WE mal sehen ob´s besser aussieht!

Für die Biker von DIMG IG München und DIMB IG Augsburg wirds in Wiessee
wohl noch recht nass sein am geplanten WE - super Idee, werde wohl wenn´s zeitlich passt mal dazu stoßen! In Wiessee liegt noch jede Menge Zeug drin, Aueralm & Höhenstraße derzeit unfahrbar (wurde mir zugetragen) - Bräustüberl ist auch wieder als Co Sponsor mit dabei, schön
dass Ihr Euch dort treffen wollt, das fördert unsere Zusammenarbeit im Bikesport im Tal!

Danke, viel Spass, wallberg!


----------



## Tobi-161 (24. April 2009)

au ja, ein paar Infos aus erster Hand fürs Rennen sind nie schlecht 
man sieht sich


----------



## wallberg (25. April 2009)

Tobi-161 schrieb:


> au ja, ein paar Infos aus erster Hand fürs Rennen sind nie schlecht
> man sieht sich





Gerne!
Kreuzberg bis auf ein paar Meter komplett frei, Trial Richtung Hennerer
liegt noch viel, geht aber mit nassen Füßen!

Bodenschneidn ist gefräst, Straße meist trocken, teils "Wandl" mit
150cm!

Kühzagl frei!

Wallberg


----------



## Tobi-161 (25. April 2009)

Danke!

Super, ist bestimmt witzig im Sommer zwischen 1,5m Schneewände durch zufahren  Wenns g'scheit heiß ist, machen die nassen Füß nix


----------



## wallberg (26. April 2009)

Hab bisserl was getan -

Folgende Strecken sind ohne Gewährleistung fahrbar (ich fahr gern auf Schnee....):

A komplett bis auf das Lawinenfeld an der Luckengraben Alm (Schwarze Tenn)
B wie A, zzgl. Wiesseer Berge noch stark beeinträchtigt
C wie B, zzgl. Waidberg/H2 & Abfahrt Wallberg Rodelbahn und Moos Richtung Kreuth noch nicht offen
D wie C, letzter Streckenabschnitt komplett offen!

Es geht voran!

wallberg


----------



## carbonracer (26. April 2009)

Super Service! Danke für die Infos und permanenten Updates!

Hört sich ja an als wäre bald alles fahrbar. Ein paar Sonnenstrahlen noch und dann kann es losgehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wallberg (27. April 2009)

Gerne,
werde die Wiesseer Seite dieser Woche noch etwas genauer befahren,
falls sich was tut, gebe ich vorm langen WE Bescheid für die die nicht 
am Gardasee sind!

wallberg


----------



## deerhunter (27. April 2009)

wallberg schrieb:


> C wie B, zzgl. Waidberg/H2 & Abfahrt Wallberg Rodelbahn und Moos Richtung Kreuth noch nicht offen


 
Heisst das, dass man den Wallberg-Sommerweg jetzt komplett bis oben hoch fahren kann?

Danke für die Info!


----------



## wallberg (27. April 2009)

deerhunter schrieb:


> Heisst das, dass man den Wallberg-Sommerweg jetzt komplett bis oben hoch fahren kann?
> 
> Danke für die Info!



Servus,
fast, erst wenige Meter bevor es flach wird ist dicht - schätze 50hm -

wallberg


----------



## wallberg (27. April 2009)

http://www.mtb-festival.de/der-schnee-ist-auf-dem-ruckzug/


----------



## wallberg (28. April 2009)

Der Schnee ist auf dem Rückzug


Das warme Wetter hilft, den Schnee von unseren Strecken zu vertreiben.


Folgende Strecken sind fahrbar:

Strecke A komplett bis auf das Lawinenfeld an der Luckengraben Alm (Schwarze Tenn)
Strecke B wie A und starke Beeinträchtigungen in den Wiesseer Bergen
Strecke C wie B und Waidberg/H2, die Abfahrt Wallberg Rodelbahn und vom Moos Richtung Kreuth sind seit gestern fast komplett offen !!!
Strecke D wie C, der letzte Streckenabschnitt ist schon komplett offen!

WALLBERG


----------



## wallberg (28. April 2009)

Lawinenfeld schwer zu passieren, Schnee schmilzt, Bäume liegen!

Gebe Bescheid wenn geräumt wird!

wallberg


----------



## Hücken (28. April 2009)

Echt toll, Deine Infos. Da spart man sich so manche sinnlose Anfahrt. Vielen Dank dafür


----------



## Trailhunterer (28. April 2009)

danke wallberg für die vorabinfos.
ein besonderer service der extraklasse.
darum freuen wir uns schon alle den doch bald stattfindenden marathon


----------



## mp77 (28. April 2009)

Hallo Wallberg,
echt ein super Event. Die Vorfreude steigt mit Deinen Infos. War auf Eurer Homepage. Leider konnte ich keine Info zu den Trinkflaschen finden. Gibt es wieder kleine so wie im letzten Jahr? Würde es super finden, wenn es große geben würde. 
Macht weiter so. Echt geniale Veranstaltung. Ich freu mich bereits drauf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wallberg (28. April 2009)

mp77 schrieb:


> Hallo Wallberg,
> echt ein super Event. Die Vorfreude steigt mit Deinen Infos. War auf Eurer Homepage. Leider konnte ich keine Info zu den Trinkflaschen finden. Gibt es wieder kleine so wie im letzten Jahr? Würde es super finden, wenn es große geben würde.
> Macht weiter so. Echt geniale Veranstaltung. Ich freu mich bereits drauf!



Heuer gibts Xenofit samt 0,75L Xenofit Trinkflaschen - 
ein Produkt aus der Heimat - Starnberg - 
wie auch unser Biersponsor....(Reutberg/Bad Tölz)

wallberg


----------



## wallberg (28. April 2009)

Sorry - Kloster Reutberg - SACHSENKAM - Landkreis Bad Tölz


----------



## mountainbike (29. April 2009)

wallberg schrieb:


> Heuer gibts Xenofit samt 0,75L Xenofit Trinkflaschen -
> ein Produkt aus der Heimat - Starnberg -
> wie auch unser Biersponsor....(Reutberg/Bad Tölz)
> 
> wallberg



und eins unter sportlern sehr bekanntes aus erding 

@wallberg - i gfrai mi scho


----------



## mp77 (29. April 2009)

wallberg schrieb:


> Heuer gibts Xenofit samt 0,75L Xenofit Trinkflaschen -
> ein Produkt aus der Heimat - Starnberg -
> wie auch unser Biersponsor....(Reutberg/Bad Tölz)
> 
> wallberg



Super, echt genial. Ich freu mich!


----------



## bike bike (29. April 2009)

Hi Wallberg,

erstmals danke für die laufenden Infos ...!
ein bisschen off topic, aber da wir beim Thema Tegernsee sind: Weisst du zufällig, ob die Runde Elendsattel - Ackernalm schon fahrbar ist?

Danke,
jk


----------



## subdiver (29. April 2009)

bike bike schrieb:


> Weisst du zufällig, ob die Runde Elendsattel - Ackernalm schon fahrbar ist?



Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, denn im Elendgraben ist es sehr schattig
und der Schnee bleibt sehr lange liegen.
Außerdem dürften da noch einige umgestürzte Bäume im Weg liegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wallberg (29. April 2009)

Ich frag mich mal rum - hätte eine ähnliche Vermutung wie subdiver -
aber bin dieser Tage schon oft positiv überrascht höher gekommen als erwartet - .

Melde mich.

wallberg


----------



## wallberg (2. Mai 2009)

Newsletter:


+ Aktueller Streckenbericht!
+ Roadbooks fÃ¼r alle Strecken online!
+ BIONICON WALLFAHRT 2009 - das erste Allmountain-MTB-Rennen!
+ Bis 30. April 09 anmelden und sparen!

Aktueller Streckenbericht


Am Sonntag, 19.4.09 fuhr Herrmann Ulbricht mal schnell die A-Runde ab. Hier sein Bericht: âVon Wiessee und von Kreuth wurde gefrÃ¤st, vor dem steilen StÃ¼ck an der Wiesseer Seite ist aber noch ein ca. 150 m langes LawinenstÃ¼ck, das wegen der ganzen abgerissenen BÃ¤ume noch nicht gefrÃ¤st werden konnte. Unter dem Durcheinander der Lawine liegt noch ungefÃ¤hr 1,5 m gepresster Schnee, man kann aber drÃ¼berschieben! In Kreuth von der Klamm bis zur Fischzucht dauert es auch noch 1-2 Wochen.


Unser Streckenchef Stefan und sein Hausarzt Dr. Schmidt haben sich am Wochenende an den Wallberg gewagt und die Strecken fÃ¼r uns getestet. Normalerweise ist Dr. Schmidt als Notarzt mit der Bergwacht unterwegs und verarztet gestÃ¼rzte Biker. Viel schÃ¶ner findet er es aber selbst unfallfrei mit dem Bike unterwegs zu sein und unsere grandiose Heimat zu erleben. 

Folgende Strecken sind aktuell fahrbar:

Strecke A: komplett bis auf das Lawinenfeld an der Luckengraben Alm (Schwarze Tenn)
Strecke B: wie A, starke BeeintrÃ¤chtigungen in den Wiesseer Bergen
Strecke C: wie B und Waidberg/H2, sowie die Abfahrt Wallberg Rodelbahn und Moos Richtung Kreuth sind noch matschig
Strecke D: wie C, der letzte Streckenabschnitt ist schon komplett offen!

Weitere Streckeninfos:
Wallberg so gut wie komplett fahrbar, Sommerweg frei (bis auf ein paar Meter), Rodelbahn fahrbahr (matschig, sehr nass), Auffahrt Moos>Setzberg noch ein paar Meter Schnee, Setzberg>Kreuth voll fahrbar, Winterweg (Wallfahrt) trocken 




Roadbooks fÃ¼r alle Strecken online!

Ab 1. Mai bieten wir Dir einen ganz besonderen Service an: Du kannst Dir das Roadbook zu Deiner Strecke als gpx-Datei von mtb-festival.de laden und z.B. in Google Earth Deine Strecke schon im Vorfeld virtuell abradeln! FÃ¼r diejenigen, die das noch nie gemacht haben, hier eine kurze Anleitung: 
1. Google Earth downloaden und installieren (kostenlos)
2. Dein Roadbook (z.B. Strecke D) auf www.mtb-festival.de im Bereich "Ausschreibung/ Strecke" downloaden
3. die Roadbook-Datei in Google Earth Ã¼ber "Datei - Datei Ã¶ffnen" Ã¶ffnen
4. Unter "GPS Device" im Ordner "Tracks/ Strecke .." die Datei "Pfad" anklicken und den Button "Pfad nachfliegen" klicken. Unter "Einstellungen" kannst Du die FlughÃ¶he und Tourgeschwindigkeit einstellen. 

Viel SpaÃ auf Deiner virtuellen MTB-Festival-Strecke 2009!


 wallberg


----------



## trhaflhow (4. Mai 2009)

klingt ja gut

leider kann ich den .zip-ordner der GPS datei nicht öffnen.

liegts an der datei, oder liegts an mir ?

danke schon mal


----------



## wallberg (5. Mai 2009)

trhaflhow schrieb:


> klingt ja gut
> 
> leider kann ich den .zip-ordner der GPS datei nicht öffnen.
> 
> ...



Bitte sende eine email an [email protected] - 
Du bekommst sicher Hilfestellung/Antwort!

Gruß vom wieder sonnigen Tegernsee!


wallberg


----------



## wadelwunder (6. Mai 2009)

sind die Strecken eigentlich mit denen des Vorjahres identisch? Sieht so aus, oder?


----------



## wallberg (6. Mai 2009)

wadelwunder schrieb:


> sind die Strecken eigentlich mit denen des Vorjahres identisch? Sieht so aus, oder?



Bis auf Kleinigkeiten identisch!

wallberg


----------



## Southbike (6. Mai 2009)

und die Kleinigkeiten wären?


----------



## wadelwunder (6. Mai 2009)

wallberg schrieb:


> Bis auf Kleinigkeiten identisch!
> 
> wallberg


Danke, das reicht mir zum abfahren. Dein Service ist Klasse.


----------



## wadelwunder (6. Mai 2009)

Jetzt noch eine Bitte: Ich fahre mit einem 27er ritzelpaket, darum hätte ich gerne die Spitzensteigungen (in %)gewusst. Von der C kenne ich sie noch vom Vorjahr, aber dieses Jahr habe ich mich für die D angemeldet und da wüsste ich gerne, was mich zum Schluss erwartet. Und: Kann man den D-Anhang jetzt schon komplett fahren?


----------



## wadelwunder (7. Mai 2009)

So, heute bin ich mal die D ab Wallberg abgefahren. Nur noch mini Schneefelder auf 1370meter ansonsten alles Bestens. Wen es interessiert: Der Wallberg hat streckenweise 18% mit ein-zwei Rampen jenseits der 20%. Die letzten drei Buckel auf der D sind auch nicht flacher, wobei der letzte mit teilweise 25er rampen schmerzt (mich zumindest).
Also: noch ein paar mal fahren...oder ich werde mir doch das Renterritzelpaket montieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PST (7. Mai 2009)

wadelwunder schrieb:


> Jetzt noch eine Bitte: Ich fahre mit einem 27er ritzelpaket, darum hÃ¤tte ich gerne die Spitzensteigungen (in %)gewusst. Von der C kenne ich sie noch vom Vorjahr, aber dieses Jahr habe ich mich fÃ¼r die D angemeldet und da wÃ¼sste ich gerne, was mich zum Schluss erwartet. Und: Kann man den D-Anhang jetzt schon komplett fahren?



Hi wadelwunder,

mit deinem Nick brauchst du dir keine Sorgen machen 

Ich habe folgende Wert aus dem Moser:

Wallberg: 16-17%, oben dann 13% (Tour 33)
KÃ¼hzagl: 10%, 21%, 14-15% (Tour 24)
Hennerer->Kreuzbergsattel: 7-8, 13, 11-12% (Trail rauf) (Tour 23)

Bleibt noch der Galaun, da gibtâs aber leider vom Moser keine Tour. Auch aus meinem Polar-Diagramm konnte ich das nicht raus lesen. 
Somit kann ich dir nur meinen Eindruck weitergeben. 
Gleich nach der letzten Verpflegungsstation geht es an einem Wegedreieck auf Asphalt in den Anstieg. 
Bei meiner ersten D-Runde hat mir damals das Streckenposten-MÃ¤del noch gesagt: da gehts lang und ein kleiner Gang wÃ¤re nicht schlecht (so in etwa halt). 
Ich habe dann meinen Kopf gedreht und bin den Weg mit den Augen gefolgt. Es hat ganz schÃ¶n gedauert, bis ich den Himmel wieder gesehen habe. 
Panikartig habe ich dann versucht mÃ¶glichst viele GÃ¤nge runter zu schalten...  

Danach kommen noch zwei oder drei wirklich heftige Rampen, die aber zum GlÃ¼ck recht kurz sind. Ich habe es mit nem 34-Rittzel gerade so geschafft. 
Viele haben halt geschoben, was nicht wirklich langsamer ist.

Sorry, dass ich so langatmig geworden bin! 

Ich freu mich jedenfalls riesig auf das Rennen, dann aber wieder mit 34!

GrÃ¼Ãe,
Patrick


----------



## PST (7. Mai 2009)

wadelwunder schrieb:


> So, heute bin ich mal die D ab Wallberg abgefahren. Nur noch mini Schneefelder auf 1370meter ansonsten alles Bestens. Wen es interessiert: Der Wallberg hat streckenweise 18% mit ein-zwei Rampen jenseits der 20%. Die letzten drei Buckel auf der D sind auch nicht flacher, wobei der letzte mit teilweise 25er rampen schmerzt (mich zumindest).
> Also: noch ein paar mal fahren...oder ich werde mir doch das Renterritzelpaket montieren



da hätte ich mir ja die arbeit sparen können... (war aber nicht ganz so anstregend wie fahren )

Grüße,
Patrick


----------



## wadelwunder (7. Mai 2009)

ne, hättest du nicht... ist einfach nett und ausserdem ist der hac eh schwer zu deuten: habe reichlich Spitzen mit 30% aufgezeichnet und als max gibt er mir sogar 40% ??? naja, alles Spielerei. Schützt vor dem fahren eh nicht und das tat schon weh mit dem 27er. Hab mir gleich mein 32er wieder draufgepackt und fahre es am we nochmal... mal gespannt wie es dann geht- gruß, nick
hab gerade nochmal ausgewertet (nur den Schnitt, die Spitzen sind eh Käse mit 40%):

Wallberg 670hm 17%Schnitt
Kühzagl 350hm 15%Schnitt
henner-Kreuzbergsattel 300hm 13% Schnitt 
Gallaun 283hm 13% Schnitt


----------



## wallberg (8. Mai 2009)

Southbike schrieb:


> und die Kleinigkeiten wären?



Evtl. werden Ausläufe nach den Abfahrten  geändert,
Zieleinfahrt.....Kleinigkeiten eben.

wallberg


----------



## subdiver (8. Mai 2009)

Ich bekomme das Roadbook auf meinem alten PC nicht geöffnet 
Hat Jemand einen Vorschlag, wie ich an das Roadbook kommen könnte ?


----------



## wadelwunder (8. Mai 2009)

neuen PC kaufen


----------



## wadelwunder (8. Mai 2009)

die ist gzipt. und hast du google earth installiert?
Brauchst also ein Programm um zip-dateien zu entpacken(freeware)und google earth/(freeware)
klar?


----------



## wallberg (9. Mai 2009)

Servus beinand!
Rodelbahn (C&D) mittlerweile fahrbar - Schutzblech zu empfehlen!

Schießstätte Tegernsee unter neuem Pächter - wie fast alle Kneipen
am Weg, sehr Biker freundlich!

Wallbergmoos führt ab Marathonwoche (22.05) einen Bikertreff ein,
also, wir sind willkommen, unser Tal lernt!

wallberg


----------



## mskranz (10. Mai 2009)

Bin heute Strecke A abgeradelt. Einwandfrei, bis auf die Stelle des Lawinenabgangs. Und ich bezweifle, dass die bis Anfang Juni geräumt ist. Macht aber nix. Abwechslung tut gut!

Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wallberg (11. Mai 2009)

Danke!

Falls das Forstam die nicht packt, gibts wohl eine Alternative
Trage/Schiebe Passage für alle!

wallberg


----------



## gusgus (11. Mai 2009)

Servus,
sind am Samstag die B-Strecke gefahren und da waren noch einige Schnee-Schiebe-Strecken.
Aber insgesamt eine sehr schöne Strecke!


----------



## wallberg (11. Mai 2009)

Super,
danke! Der Rest wird sich sicher dieser Tage verabschieden!

wallberg


----------



## Gerhard S. (11. Mai 2009)

wallberg schrieb:


> Super,
> danke! Der Rest wird sich sicher dieser Tage verabschieden!
> 
> wallberg



Hi Wallberg

hat sich eigentlich die A-Strecke gegenüber dem letzten Jahr geändert.
dachte immer die A hat 580 HM. Kann mich aber auch täuschen.

Danke im vorraus

G
erhard


----------



## wallberg (11. Mai 2009)

Servus,
haben in Kreuth die Anbindung an die Strecken C/D in 2008
geändert und eine modifiziertes und allg. übliches Glättungs-
verfahren der GPS Daten für GARMIN verwendet - dadurch
entstand die Differnz.

wallberg


----------



## Gerhard S. (11. Mai 2009)

wallberg schrieb:


> Servus,
> haben in Kreuth die Anbindung an die Strecken C/D in 2008
> geändert und eine modifiziertes und allg. übliches Glättungs-
> verfahren der GPS Daten für GARMIN verwendet - dadurch
> ...



Danke für die prompte Antwort!
freue mich schon auf eure Veranstaltung.

Gruß
Gerhard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fup (11. Mai 2009)

Hallo Wallberg,

also der Lawinenabgang als Trage-/Schiebestrecke... ich weiß ja nicht. Ich war gestern dort und finde das sehr verletzungsträchtig, wenn man nicht gemütlich im "Strecken-Besichtigungs-Tempo" unterwegs ist. Aber wahrscheinlich bin ich einfach ein Weichei 

Wie wär's mit nem Flying Fox über die Lawinenstelle - das wäre mal was anderes.

Viele Grüße

Fup


----------



## wallberg (12. Mai 2009)

Ja was will man machen,
wenn das Forstamt nicht bis zum Marathon räumt, müssen
wir halt einen Fussweg ausflattern, alternativ könnte man
sicher auch eine Seilbahn bauen...ich bin froh, dass sich der
Schnee zur Gänze verdrückt!

wallberg


----------



## Southbike (12. Mai 2009)

ist die Aueralm über den Kogelkopf schon durchgängig fahrbar? da hält sich der Schnee besonders gerne hartnäckig


----------



## Trailhunterer (12. Mai 2009)

Welcher erster Aufstieg ist denn bei der D-Strecke dieses Jahr geplant, nachdem 2008 auf den verlauf 2007 zurückgegriffen wurde??


----------



## wallberg (12. Mai 2009)

Southbike schrieb:


> ist die Aueralm über den Kogelkopf schon durchgängig fahrbar? da hält sich der Schnee besonders gerne hartnäckig



Kleine Restfelder sollten dieser Tage dahinschmelzen....

wallberg


----------



## Southbike (12. Mai 2009)

tip top


----------



## tzu25 (12. Mai 2009)

ich werde auch dabei sein!  
da dies mein erster Marathon sein wird, würde ich mich freuen über ein Paar Tipps. Welche Reifen sollte ich für Strecke A nehmen? Ich habe zur Zeit den Smart Sam (2.25") hinten und den Fat Albert (2.4") vorne. Was meint ihr?

Grüße,
Alex


----------



## Southbike (12. Mai 2009)

Reifenwahl ist immer abhängig von Fahrkönnen und Bodenverhältnissen.
aber ich würde pauschal sagen ein Fat Albert ist für einen Marathon der falsche Reifen.
Smart Sam kann ich nicht beurteilen.

Aber ich würde an deiner Stelle , um noch auf der sicheren Seite zu bleiben, zur Kombi Nobby Nic in 2.25 vorne und hinten dir raten.
Ist eine Kombi aus Zuverlässigkeit, relativ gutmütig, und noch relativ aktzeptablen Rollwiderstand


----------



## wallberg (13. Mai 2009)

tzu25 schrieb:


> ich werde auch dabei sein!
> da dies mein erster Marathon sein wird, würde ich mich freuen über ein Paar Tipps. Welche Reifen sollte ich für Strecke A nehmen? Ich habe zur Zeit den Smart Sam (2.25") hinten und den Fat Albert (2.4") vorne. Was meint ihr?
> 
> Grüße,
> Alex



Servus Alex,
da die A Runde neben der Zuführung (5km Teer)fast ausschließlich
auf Forstwegen verläuft, denke ich Du solltest einen schmäleren als
den 2,4er aufziehen. Wir haben nur einige Meter Wald in dieser Runde,
könnte man sicher besser auf 2,1er Reifen fahren!

wallberg


----------



## tzu25 (13. Mai 2009)

Danke euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailhunterer (13. Mai 2009)

Wallberg, du bist mir noch ne antwort schuldig, bzgl. der ersten Auffahrt in Bad Wiessee ????

Ist die so, wie letztes und vorletztes Jahr wirklich gefahren, oder so wie letztes Jahr ursprünglich geplant ???


----------



## wallberg (14. Mai 2009)

Es wird exakt die Selbe Auffahrt wie 2008 gefahren!

wallberg


----------



## Trailhunterer (14. Mai 2009)

ah o.k., vielen dank


----------



## wallberg (15. Mai 2009)

Peter Schlickenrieder stellt am Samstag zur Party sein
AlpenCross Buch vor, kurze Videos und Eindrücke des
Extremsportlers (AlpenCross per Ski...) und Olympia 
Silbermedailliengewinners von Salt Lake City !!!


----------



## powderJO (15. Mai 2009)

hi,

kann mal einer was zum trailanteil der strecke sagen. hoch? mittel? gering? und zur technischen schwierigkeit der trails. einfach? schwer? mittel? s1 oder s5? schnelle info wäre super, danke im voraus pj


----------



## Hoechstens (15. Mai 2009)

Gering, S1.


----------



## wallberg (16. Mai 2009)

powderJO schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> kann mal einer was zum trailanteil der strecke sagen. hoch? mittel? gering? und zur technischen schwierigkeit der trails. einfach? schwer? mittel? s1 oder s5? schnelle info wäre super, danke im voraus pj



A&B ohne, 
C 3km+2km+3km=8km, alles fahrbar, steinig, Wurzeln, Waldboden S1-S3
D wie C, +2km S1-S2=10km

Wallberg


----------



## powderJO (16. Mai 2009)

hi wallberg,

danke für die antwort. die einschätzung von hoechstens und dir gehen zwar ein wenig auseinander (s1 vs s3*) aber kann mit beidem prima leben. melde mich am montag an. wird hoffentlich noch reichen...


*wäre der erste marathon den ich erlebe mit trails über s2 niveau. bin gespannt.


----------



## wallberg (16. Mai 2009)

powderJO schrieb:


> hi wallberg,
> 
> danke für die antwort. die einschätzung von hoechstens und dir gehen zwar ein wenig auseinander (s1 vs s3*) aber kann mit beidem prima leben. melde mich am montag an. wird hoffentlich noch reichen...
> 
> ...



Danke,
Einschätzung immer Ansichtssache,
bin kein begnadeter Abfahrer, kenne aber auch Teilnehmer die Absteigen...

wallberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## subdiver (16. Mai 2009)

Sind die Strecken schon ausgeschildert ?

Leider kann ich mit meinem Windows98 kein Google Earth installieren
und damit das Roadbook nicht einsehen 

Morgen (Traumwetter) werde ich die Strecke C probieren.
Wie sieht´s mit dem Schnee aus ?

Danke


----------



## Augustiner1328 (16. Mai 2009)

Duschmöglichkeit im See- und Warmbad Rottach-Egern und den hübschesten Mädels am Akkreditierungs-Counter

@ wallberg 
super bei so einem startpaket melde ich doch noch auch wenn die Beine von der Deutschen am Vortag etwas schwer sein werden...


----------



## wallberg (18. Mai 2009)

Servus beinand,
alles schneefrei - Beschildert darf lt. Genehmigung erst eine
Woche vorm Marathon - 

Abfahrt vom Hirschberg ist sehr rutschig, meinen Kollegen hat´s
am Samstag gelegt, Abfahrt Wallberg Rodelbahn ausgesprochen
trocken und gut, WB1 Trial nach Kreuth TOP !!! Trocken - ein Baum
liegt quer, kommt noch weg, auf der A/B/C/D Runde im Söllbach soll
heute mit der Beseitigung der Lawine begonnen werden...

wallberg


----------



## subdiver (18. Mai 2009)

Gestern sind wir die Strecke C abgefahren. 

Alles fahrbar, außer der Lawinenabgang kurz vor der Schwarztenn-Alm.
Es war anhand des Roadbook doch eine regelrechte Schnitzeljagd.
KM-Angaben hätten sehr geholfen.

Bin ja mal gespannt, falls es feucht sein sollte, wie sich die Trails im Renntempo fahren lassen.
Hirschberg-Abfahrt war gestern ok.
Die z.T. glatten Steine dürften bei Nässe dann extrem rutschig werden.

Aber spätestens nach dem Wallberg dürfte eh eine Selektierung stattgefunden haben 
Ich hasse diesen Berg 

Ansonsten schöne Strecke mit tollen Ausblicken, falls man dann beim Marathon dafür Muße und Zeit hat.


----------



## PST (18. Mai 2009)

subdiver schrieb:


> Aber spätestens nach dem Wallberg dürfte eh eine Selektierung stattgefunden haben
> Ich hasse diesen Berg



Meine Worte, der tut mir schon weh, wenn ich nur an ihn denke...
Wie war denn die Abfahrt? Ich hoffe, dass die beim Rennen trocken ist. Letztes Jahr bin ich da nur so runter geeiert. 



subdiver schrieb:


> Ansonsten schöne Strecke mit tollen Ausblicken, falls man dann beim Marathon dafür Muße und Zeit hat.



Ach, ich werde da viel Zeit haben und das lenkt mich dann hoffentlich von meinen ganzen Schmerzen ab. 

Grüße,
Patrick


----------



## wallberg (18. Mai 2009)

Abfahrt trocken - gestern 13Uhr -


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex0711 (18. Mai 2009)

Hey Leute, ich wollte eigentlich das ganze Wochenende von Freitag bis Sonntag am See bleiben.

Hat jemand nen Geheimtip für mich Zwecks übernachtung? Ich hab zwar das Angebot des Orga-Teams erhalten, aber vielleicht kennt ja noch jemand den Freund eines Freundes, dessen Hund den Hund eines Bekannten .....
Ihr wisst schon 

Danke und Gruß
Alex


----------



## ]:-> (18. Mai 2009)

subdiver schrieb:


> Gestern sind wir die Strecke C abgefahren.
> 
> Alles fahrbar, außer der Lawinenabgang kurz vor der Schwarztenn-Alm.
> Es war anhand des Roadbook doch eine regelrechte Schnitzeljagd.
> ...



Wie, kommt der Wallberg dieses Jahr nicht wieder zum Schluss?
Welche ist denn die Hirschberg Abfahrt? 
grüße


----------



## subdiver (18. Mai 2009)

]:->;5922867 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie, kommt der Wallberg dieses Jahr nicht wieder zum Schluss?



Doch, leider 



			
				]:->;5922867 schrieb:
			
		

> Welche ist denn die Hirschberg Abfahrt?
> grüße



Ich weiß nicht, ob die Abfahrt so richtig heißt, es ist jedenfalls die Trailabfahrt nach Kreuth, 
vor der Wallbergauffahrt.
Aber danach gibt es ja auch eine Trailabfahrt (Rodelpiste zähle ich nicht dazu).


----------



## PST (18. Mai 2009)

]:->;5922867 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie, kommt der Wallberg dieses Jahr nicht wieder zum Schluss?
> grüße



kommt darauf an ob du C oder D fährst. 
Für mich ist es leider nicht der letzte Hügel 
(zumindest verbal kann ich ihn (den Wallberg) nun noch zur Schnecke machen, 
bevor er mich dann tatsächlich zur selbigen degradiert  )

Grüße,
Patrick


----------



## Playlife8 (18. Mai 2009)

@Wallberg

Kannst du evlt. noch ein paar Infos zur Bionicon Wallfahrt geben?
Welche Sonderprüfungen usw. bzw. was soll man sich darunter genau vorstellen?

Gibts eigentlich noch Freeride-News aus dem T-See-Tal?


----------



## PST (18. Mai 2009)

wallberg schrieb:


> Abfahrt trocken - gestern 13Uhr -



hallo Wallberg,

super, danke für die Info. Ich hoffe der Zustand hält bis zum Rennen an.

Grüße,
Patrick


----------



## ]:-> (18. Mai 2009)

subdiver schrieb:


> Doch, leider
> 
> Ich weiß nicht, ob die Abfahrt so richtig heißt, es ist jedenfalls die Trailabfahrt nach Kreuth,
> vor der Wallbergauffahrt.
> Aber danach gibt es ja auch eine Trailabfahrt (Rodelpiste zähle ich nicht dazu).



Ah, ok, also doch wieder Folter zum Ende der C , dachte schon.

Letztes Jahr war es ordentlich feucht, diese lange Wald-Trailabfahrt habe ich da aber trotdem nicht schlimm in Erinnerung, dafür sind einige von uns incl. mir auf dem letzten Stück nach der Rodelbahn ordentlich rumgeeiert. War viel so Bruchholz von Ästen etc. auf dem Trail/Weg und dazwischen dann schlammig, das war dann sehr glitschig. Da haben sich auch einige abgelegt. Klar, war nur die Beobachtung um mich rum.
Alles in allem bin ich aber trotz starker Nässe mit LarsenTT/Ranchero sehr gut durchgekommen ohne Grip zu vermissen.

Wenn ich das so lese, könnte ich eignetlich am Do einen Bayernticket-Trip zu euch an den Tegernsee einbauen...


----------



## wallberg (19. Mai 2009)

]:->;5922867 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie, kommt der Wallberg dieses Jahr nicht wieder zum Schluss?
> Welche ist denn die Hirschberg Abfahrt?
> grüße



Wallberg ist wie im letzten Jahr auf der C der finale Berg, D Fahrer/innen
dürfen sich noch an den letzten Hügel, Kühzagl, Kreuzberg & Galaun die
Zähne ausbeißen!

wallberg


----------



## wallberg (19. Mai 2009)

subdiver schrieb:


> Doch, leider
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Abfahrt vom Hirschberg für C&D nennt sich H2 - ca.3km, derzeit sauglatt,
steinig ... haben sich schon viele lang gemacht, bitte mit Bedacht fahren!

wallberg


----------



## wallberg (19. Mai 2009)

Playlife8 schrieb:


> @Wallberg
> 
> Kannst du evlt. noch ein paar Infos zur Bionicon Wallfahrt geben?
> Welche Sonderprüfungen usw. bzw. was soll man sich darunter genau vorstellen?
> ...



Genaue Details kommen auf unserer WebSite,
kenn die Strecke, wird aber wohl geheim bleiben bis zum 
06.06. - soviel vorab, knackig bergauf und bergab, für jeden was dabei,
alles OHNE Rennstress, an den harten Passagen gibts meist eine Ausweichpassage (chickenRun) - meist wird neutralisiert zur nächsten 
Wertung....

wallberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## subdiver (19. Mai 2009)

wallberg schrieb:


> Abfahrt vom Hirschberg für C&D nennt sich H2 - ca.3km, derzeit sauglatt,
> steinig ... haben sich schon viele lang gemacht, bitte mit Bedacht fahren!
> 
> wallberg



Ist der Trail ca. 3 km lang ?
Der kam mir nicht so lang vor, denn man fährt doch einige HM auf der Forststraße 
und dann nach den Almen auf der linken Seite (etwas versetzt)
nach links in den Trail einzubiegen, oder haben wir uns verfahren ? 
Aber vorher ist uns kein Abzweig aufgefallen.


----------



## PST (19. Mai 2009)

subdiver schrieb:


> Ist der Trail ca. 3 km lang ?
> Der kam mir nicht so lang vor, denn man fährt doch einige HM auf der Forststraße
> und dann nach den Almen auf der linken Seite (etwas versetzt)
> nach links in den Trail einzubiegen, oder haben wir uns verfahren ?
> Aber vorher ist uns kein Abzweig aufgefallen.



Nach der Auffahrt fährt man nur noch wenige 100 Meter bergab und es geht dann rechts in den Trail. (Zumindest war es so im letzten Jahr; den Forstweg kreuzt man dann noch einmal). Das ist also noch mitten im Wald und wenn nicht beschildert auch leicht zu übersehen.

Grüße,
pst


----------



## wallberg (19. Mai 2009)

subdiver schrieb:


> Ist der Trail ca. 3 km lang ?
> Der kam mir nicht so lang vor, denn man fährt doch einige HM auf der Forststraße
> und dann nach den Almen auf der linken Seite (etwas versetzt)
> nach links in den Trail einzubiegen, oder haben wir uns verfahren ?
> Aber vorher ist uns kein Abzweig aufgefallen.



Ja,
PST liegt richtig,
nach dem erreichen des Sattels gehts nur einige hundert Meters auf der Forststraße abwärts, nach dem Abzweig (links bergauf>Hirschberg Lift) 
welchen wir nicht befahren gehts nach der Almhütte mit Brunnen auf der 
rechten unmittelbar rechts in einen kleinen Trial, nach etwa 200m queren
wir nochmals die Straße und verschwinden im Wald auf dem H2 -.

wallberg


----------



## wallberg (20. Mai 2009)

Laut Genehmigungsverfahren dürfen wir erst ab 01.06 ausschildern -
Tut mir leid, aber wir werden dafür nicht kleckern, sondern klotzen!


----------



## ragazza (20. Mai 2009)

Das Roadbook etc ist ja ganz schön,kann man ja auch auf GoogleEarth schön anschauen,aber wer kann mir genaue Angaben zur Entfernung aller Verpflegungsstationen auf Strecke D machen ?Mit müden Beinen vom Vortag aus Garmisch möchte ich mich auf mein Höhenprofil am Lenker schon verlassen können,die Angaben bei etwa 20,40 und 60 sind schon etwas gewagt.Kenne leider die Strecke nicht.
Herzlichen Dank im Voraus  Robert


----------



## Leni65 (20. Mai 2009)

wallberg schrieb:


> Laut Genehmigungsverfahren dürfen wir erst ab 01.06 ausschildern -
> Tut mir leid, aber wir werden dafür nicht kleckern, sondern klotzen!



darf man dann auch probefahren?


----------



## PST (20. Mai 2009)

hallo ragazza,

100%ig kann ich es leider auch nicht sagen, aber ich hoffe es hilft dir etwas weiter:

1. Verpflegungsstation) 2. Anstieg, wo es im Diagramm flacher wird (ca. Km 25)
2.) 3. Anstieg direkt an der Wallbergtalstation (ca. Km 42)
3.) wieder bei der Wallbergtalstation (nicht ganz die gleiche Stelle) (ca. Km 60 ) 
4.) 4. Anstieg zur Kühzaglalm, kurz nach dem Abzweig auf die D Strecke ( ca. Km 62-63)
5.) Letzter Anstieg Galaun; am Anfang (ca. Km 78-79)

So war es zumindest im letzten Jahr.

Grüße,
Patrick


----------



## ragazza (20. Mai 2009)

PST schrieb:


> hallo ragazza,
> 
> 100%ig kann ich es leider auch nicht sagen, aber ich hoffe es hilft dir etwas weiter:
> 
> ...



Danke Patrick,hast mir sehr geholfen
Gruß Robert


----------



## klogrinder (21. Mai 2009)

INFO von gestern:
Bin die A-Runde teilweise gefahren, ca 1/3 der Lawinenschäden auf dem Weg vor der schwarzen Tenn wurden beseitigt, noch liegt das beseitigte Zeug meterhoch neben dem Weg, wie gesagt aber auch nur am unteren Teil, aber es wird mit schwerem Gerät gearbeitet (war gestern und vorgestern auch da und da war durchaus ein Fortschritt zu erkennen).

Werd mir das die wahrscheinlich morgen das nächste Mal ansehen, ich hoffe das wird, aber gehe nun stark davon aus. Wäre für die Talgemeinden und speziell für Bad Wiessee schon sehr peinlich, so etwas für die Zeit einer Großveranstaltung zu vernachlässigen, vor allem weil es ja so und so irgendwann gemacht werden muss.

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## subdiver (21. Mai 2009)

Heute bin ich die Strecke C mit den richtigen Trails gefahren 
Wie klogrinder schon geschrieben hat, ist der erste Lawinenabgang beseitigt
und beim zweiten wurde eine Gehschneise geschlagen.
Man arbeitet aber mit schweren Gerät dran, deshalb ist von auszugehen,
dass die Strecke spätestens zum Termin komplett frei ist.

Trail H2 war sehr gut zu fahren, WB1 war nach einem Gewitter sehr rutschig.

Heute war die Hölle los (zumindest bis zum Abzweig Strecke C vor der Schwarztenn Alm), 
man hatte den Eindruck da trainiert das halbe Starterfeld 
Leider gab es auch einen schweren MTB-Unfall auf der Abfahrt Aueralm - Söllbach.
So wie es ausgesehen hatte, war ein Biker mit zuviel Speed aus einer langgezogenen Kurve getragen 
und in den Abgrund gestürzt.
Sah nicht schön aus, Bergwacht, Notarzt, Polizei, Hubschrauber, das volle Programm 
Ich hoffe dem Biker geht´s einigermaßen gut.

Zum Teil fahren manche Biker auf den Abfahrten ein rücksichtsloses Tempo, 
zwischen Wanderer, Kinder, Hunden etc., das man sich fragen muss, 
ob die überhaupt ein Hirn haben


----------



## GiselaMakowski (22. Mai 2009)

Auweh, es schifft. Hoffentlich sind die Trails und der Renntag trocken ... aber egal wie es ist, es bleibt das beste Rennen, auch mit Eierfahrt auf Matsch. Übung macht den Meister!


----------



## wallberg (23. Mai 2009)

Servus beinander,
schön dass ihr so eifrig unterwegs seid!

Ein paar Infos vorab,
- Lawinenabgang Söllbach (Gemeinde Kreuth nicht Bad Wiessee) wird beseitigt
- Verpflegung Kühzagl gab es 2008 nicht mehr, auch 2009 nicht, dafür gibts ne
   doppelte an der Wallberg Talstation - VS2 & VS3
- VS1 also wie gehabt Bauer in der Aus (A ca.7km B/C/D ca.23km)
- VS2 Wallberg TalStation Georg Hirth Str. für die A/B Strecken (ca.32/50km)
- VS3 Wallberg TalStation Sommerweg für C/D nach ca.40km
- VS2 Wallberg TalStation Georg Hirth Str. für die C/D nach ca.60km
- VS4 Tegernsee Schießstätte für die D nach etwa 78km mit Weißbier und Weißwürscht!

Bei fragen einfach melden,
bin ab 1400 auf der C/D unterwegs - Giant Bike  - Teamklamotten Bertl´s Bike Shop!

wallberg


----------



## PST (23. Mai 2009)

wallberg schrieb:


> - Verpflegung KÃ¼hzagl gab es 2008 nicht mehr, auch 2009 nicht, dafÃ¼r
> wallberg



ups, kein wunder das ich nicht mehr vorwÃ¤rts gekommen bin . 
Mein ErinnerungsvermÃ¶gen ist schon ganz schÃ¶n eingeschrÃ¤nkt. 
Dabei gibtâs doch erst auf der letzten Verpflegungsstation Bier 
und dazu noch ohne Alkohol.... 

@ragazza: sorry fÃ¼r meine Fehlinformation!
@wallberg: danke fÃ¼r die korrekte Info! 

GrÃ¼Ãe,
Patrick


----------



## wallberg (23. Mai 2009)

PST schrieb:


> ups, kein wunder das ich nicht mehr vorwärts gekommen bin .
> Mein Erinnerungsvermögen ist schon ganz schön eingeschränkt.
> Dabei gibts doch erst auf der letzten Verpflegungsstation Bier
> und dazu noch ohne Alkohol....
> ...



An der VS4 Tegernsee kannst Du gerne vernünftiges Bier trinken,
aber spätestens vor der letzten Abfahrt hat sich das wohlige Trauma
wieder verflogen, leider ....

wallberg!


----------



## wallberg (25. Mai 2009)

SÖLLBACH SO GUT WIE GERÄUMT!!!

Durchfahrt steht somit nichts mehr im Wege,
abgesehen von den vorgeschriebenen Schiebepassagen!

wallberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailhunterer (27. Mai 2009)

so wie siehts denn nach dem getrigen abend aus.
sollte das bei euch so ergangen sein wie hier im grossraum münchen, dürfte ja einiges an bäumen rumliegen.


----------



## klogrinder (27. Mai 2009)

Trailhunterer schrieb:


> so wie siehts denn nach dem getrigen abend aus.
> sollte das bei euch so ergangen sein wie hier im grossraum münchen, dürfte ja einiges an bäumen rumliegen.



Wenn ich nach dem Colloqium morgen nicht anderweitig beschäftigt bin (Bräustüberl  ) fahr ich mal auf A und B kucken


----------



## goopher (28. Mai 2009)

Hi zusammen,

wie siehts denn generell gerade so bei Euch aus ?

Wie ist die Prognose für naechste Wochenende und wie sieht die Reifenwahl für die A-Strecke aus?


----------



## wallberg (28. Mai 2009)

Servus,
ab Sonntag soll ja wieder warm werden,
A-Strecke gerell imm einen flotten Reifen für
Forststraßen, nur rund 100m Trial (Waldboden) drin,
einige km Teer - also das Ding muss rennen!!!

Beste Zeiten lagen um die 1h17" auf die 39km -

wallberg


----------



## wallberg (29. Mai 2009)

Strecken werden ab morgen 5Uhr ausgeschildert -.


----------



## wallberg (31. Mai 2009)

Zu 80% ausgeschildert - Rest folgt heute!

wallberg


----------



## wallberg (1. Juni 2009)

Strecke komplett ausgeschildert - 

1500 gemeldete Starter im Vorfeld,
hoffe wir bekommen gutes Wetter und 500 Kurzentschlossene!

wallberg


----------



## Southbike (1. Juni 2009)

ich hoffe, du hast auch gutes Wetter für nächstes WE bestellt  , ist doch ein wichtiger Teil des Starterpakets


----------



## ]:-> (1. Juni 2009)

hallo,
bzgl. der Nachmeldungen gelten da die 500 egal auf welcher Strecke oder ist das auf den einzelnen Strecken dann entsprechend unterschiedlich wieviele sich noch nachmelden können.

Zum Anderen, kann man am Samstag abend irgendwie erfahren ob am So morgen noch Plätze zum Nachmelden verfügbar sind, oder könntest du da eine kurze Zwischenmeldung geben?

grüße


----------



## [email protected] (1. Juni 2009)

Von den gemeldeten 1500 waren heut gefühlte 5000 unterwegs und haben die Strecken gesucht und getestet. Bin Schliersee Richtung Kreuzberg gefahren und da sind sie wie die Heuschrecken eingefallen

[email protected]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tirolerhansi (1. Juni 2009)

Bin heut auch die B komplett durchgefahren, (brutal der lange Angstieg, die Abfahrt ist extrem------------oder bin ich ein Weichei??) da waren nur ein paar Biker unterwegs, aber ab Mittag dann, ab dem Bauer in der Au, das war ja Volksradeltag.

@Wallberg:
Wie kriegt ihr das mit den anderen Radlern bzw. Wanderern am Renntag gebacken??
Wird jeder, der ohne Startnummer sich bewegt (ausser klatschen) verhaftet??

Oder an den nächsten Baum gefesselt?

Hansi


----------



## schlaffe wade (1. Juni 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Von den gemeldeten 1500 waren heut gefühlte 5000 unterwegs und haben die Strecken gesucht und getestet. Bin Schliersee Richtung Kreuzberg gefahren und da sind sie wie die Heuschrecken eingefallen
> 
> [email protected]



und nicht wenige davon haben unseren weg gekreuzt.
auffällig war, daß sich fast alle bereits dem rennwahn hingegeben haben: gefahren wurde auf kante, eher ohne rücksicht, die schiebestrecke wurde selbstverständlich auch gefahren, gegrüßt wurde max. von der hälfte, griesgrämiges gesicht hatten die meisten. 
ja, die extremsportler, interessantes völkchen. der verbissenheit nach habe ich heute vermutlich die top 10 der jeweiligen strecken treffen dürfen. herrlich !

wünsche allen ein schönes rennen und trockenes wetter !


----------



## wallberg (2. Juni 2009)

Ich hoffe die Bestellung kam an -

wallberg


----------



## CHA23 (2. Juni 2009)

Könnt ihr vielleicht noch ein Wort zur technischen Schwierigkeit der B verlieren?
Meine Freundin würde mitfahren, als gute Rennradlerin würde sie die B-Strecke sicherlich gut im Mittelfeld schaffen, bergab und bei technischen Stellen fehlt die Erfahrung.
Kann ich sie guten Gewissens für die B anmelden?

Frage 2: Racing Ralph hinten, Nobby Nic vorne - sollte passen oder? Hätte noch 'nen Furious Fred im Keller.


----------



## wallberg (2. Juni 2009)

Hallo,
die B ist technisch einfach,
eine harte Auffahrt auf den Kogelkopf im 1. Viertel
der Strecke, alles Forststraßen und Wege, etwas loser Schotter,
Abfahrt Aueralm nur gefährlich da schnell - Rest relativ einfach.

Sicher machbar für Deine Liebste, soll Ihre halt bergauf machen
und bergab keinen Stress aufkommen lassen!

wallberg


----------



## CHA23 (2. Juni 2009)

Klingt gut.
Was zieht ihr (wenn es trocken bleibt) für Reifen auf?


----------



## PST (2. Juni 2009)

@CHA23:

Für die B wird sicher Nobby und RaRa passen. Bin ich gestern auch auf der C gefahren. 
Im Rennen auf D wird es bei mir der Aspen (v+h) von Maxxis.

Grüße,
Patrick


----------



## klogrinder (2. Juni 2009)

CHA23 schrieb:


> Klingt gut.
> Was zieht ihr (wenn es trocken bleibt) für Reifen auf?



Bin local und wohn in Wiessee, bin letztes Jahr RaRa vorn und hinten in 2.1 aufm Hardtail gefahren, war 24ster gesamt, trocken wars, 1a Kombi, ansonsten halt n Ron vorn, Nobby find ich zuviel des guten denn Bergab sind kaum Reserven gefragt, zumindest wenn man nicht aufs äußerste hetzt...
Gruß
Tobi

edit: selbst wenn es nass werden sollte, die B ist relativ resistent gegen Matsch, in diesem Fall würd ich von Ralph vorne absehen und vorne Ron oder Nobby fahren, Ralph hinten kann bleiben


----------



## mp77 (2. Juni 2009)

Hi Klogrider,
was würdest Du dann für die C Strecke empfehlen - bei trockenen bzw. nassen Verhältnissen? Könntest Du evtl. am Sa. nachmitttag kurz die Verhältnisse hier reinstellen. Wäre super! Bin am überlegen die RoRo/RaRa oder Race King/Race King Variante zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wallberg (2. Juni 2009)

Tirolerhansi schrieb:


> Bin heut auch die B komplett durchgefahren, (brutal der lange Angstieg, die Abfahrt ist extrem------------oder bin ich ein Weichei??) da waren nur ein paar Biker unterwegs, aber ab Mittag dann, ab dem Bauer in der Au, das war ja Volksradeltag.
> 
> @Wallberg:
> Wie kriegt ihr das mit den anderen Radlern bzw. Wanderern am Renntag gebacken??
> ...



Das wird schon,
Die Motocrosser werden den Weg frei 
Machen...


----------



## Southbike (2. Juni 2009)

WAllberg: ist die Abfahrt vom Wallberg noch die gleiche , wie letztes Jahr? habe irgendwas von geänderter Strecke und zusätzlichem Trail gehört zum Wallbergmoos.
Danke vorab


----------



## Bautiger (3. Juni 2009)

hallo

@wallberg was spricht den die wettervorsage fürs rennen ?

fahre die d strecke mit roro  2.1 hinten,  2.25 vorne egal bei welchem wetter .


----------



## wallberg (3. Juni 2009)

Southbike schrieb:


> WAllberg: ist die Abfahrt vom Wallberg noch die gleiche , wie letztes Jahr? habe irgendwas von geänderter Strecke und zusätzlichem Trail gehört zum Wallbergmoos.
> Danke vorab



Am Ende der Rodelbahn gehts etwa 8m durch verblockte Steine auf
den Winterweg, dieser ist an dieser Stelle sehr steil aber gut fahrbar.
Nach etwa 800m umfahren wir die Wallbergmoosalm und es geht wie 
gehabt wieder bekannte Strecke.

wallberg


----------



## wallberg (3. Juni 2009)

Bautiger schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> @wallberg was spricht den die wettervorsage fürs rennen ?
> 
> fahre die d strecke mit roro  2.1 hinten,  2.25 vorne egal bei welchem wetter .



Schau nicht nach dem Wetter,
suche Deinen Vordermann!

wallberg


----------



## scapin-biker (3. Juni 2009)

wallberg schrieb:


> Schau nicht nach dem Wetter,
> suche Deinen Vordermann!
> 
> wallberg


 
Verdammt gute Antwort. Hast ja recht !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meisterbrau (3. Juni 2009)

@wallberg: Toller Auftritt, den Du hier hinlegst. Finde ich toll, wie gut Du Infos verteilst und für die Veranstaltung Stimmung machst  

Ich habe zwei Fragen, bei denen Du mir vielleicht weiterhelfen kannst: Wie komme ich an ein gut lesbares und ausdruckbares Höhenprofil? Wenn ich die Profile aufrufe, krieg ich sie nicht gedruckt (gebe zu,  bin kein begnadeter PC-ler). Ich würde mir das Profil der Strecke D gern passend kopieren und eintüten, damit ich unterwegs weiß, was noch auf mich zukommt. Lösung? 
Zweitens: Kann man unterwegs seine eigenen Flaschen auffüllen oder gibt es immer wieder neue (die richtigen Racer bleiben sicher nur ungern stehen zum Auffüllen, für mich wird es eine willkommene Pause)? Ich vermute sehr ersteres, aber wie wird es denn gehandhabt? 

Wäre dankbar für eine Antwort. Grüße aus dem Norden, 
Meisterbrau.


----------



## wallberg (3. Juni 2009)

Danke für die Lorbeeren,
das Höhenprofil musst Du wohl via Hardcopy in ein leeres Dokument (word...) legen,
sollte an sich schon klappen - ich kann Dir aber sagen, nach jedem Anstieg gehts wieder runter - . Du hast zwei lange harte Anstiege (Kogelkopf und Wallberg) mit etwa 700 und
800Hm und der Rest bewegt sich je um die 3-400Hm - nicht der Rede wert....

Du kannst natürlich Deine Flaschen an jeder VS auffüllen lassen, kein Stress,
bei uns kann man halt auch als Letzter an der Verpflegung die Flasche wegwerfen und eine
neue nehmen ....

wallberg


----------



## Meisterbrau (3. Juni 2009)

wallberg schrieb:


> Danke für die Lorbeeren,
> das Höhenprofil musst Du wohl via Hardcopy in ein leeres Dokument (word...) legen,
> sollte an sich schon klappen - ich kann Dir aber sagen, nach jedem Anstieg gehts wieder runter - . Du hast zwei lange harte Anstiege (Kogelkopf und Wallberg) mit etwa 700 und
> 800Hm und der Rest bewegt sich je um die 3-400Hm - nicht der Rede wert....
> ...



Herzlichen Dank für die rasche Antwort. Das Problem mit dem Höhenprofil habe ich gelöst, prima. 
Die Versorgung mit Flaschen und nicht nur mit Getränken finde ich ja megaluxuriös. Super, besten Dank. Ich bin sehr gespannt auf die Veranstaltung, hoffentlich spielt das Wetter mit. 

Gruß, Meisterbrau.


----------



## wallberg (4. Juni 2009)

Das hoffe ich auch,
bis Samstag! Party am Messegelände!

wallberg


----------



## mountainbike (4. Juni 2009)

@wallberg - hi, ich komme - versprochen


----------



## trhaflhow (4. Juni 2009)

komme auch, bin aber wasserscheu
ich befürchte, dass ich dann schneller fahren muss


----------



## wallberg (4. Juni 2009)

trhaflhow schrieb:


> komme auch, bin aber wasserscheu
> ich befürchte, dass ich dann schneller fahren muss



Noch alles trocken, idch hoffees bleibt so...

wallberg!


----------



## Speeketze-VW (5. Juni 2009)

Bei soviel Beteiligung und erstklassigen Informationen, müßten wir ja schon fast einen eigenen Startblock fürs Forum bekommen...  
bis zum Sonntag Leute! & gute Anreise!


----------



## wallberg (5. Juni 2009)

Kann ja einen Block abflattern!


wallberg


----------



## Eigerbiker (5. Juni 2009)

Hallo, 

hat sich eigentlich im Bereich Start/Ziel etwas geändert oder alles gleich wie die letzten Jahre?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wallberg (5. Juni 2009)

Ja, wir sind nicht mehr in der Hauptstraße, sondern sparen uns
den letzten U-Turn! Start&Ziel Ludwig-Thomastr. - 

Alles Kompakt am selben Ort!

wallberg


----------



## GiselaMakowski (6. Juni 2009)

samma froh um jede trockene Stunde - Nobby Nic ist schon aufgezogen ...

lg
NoAge


----------



## Marlstein (6. Juni 2009)

Das ist echt super von dir Wallberg, dass du hier so Rede und Antwort stehst. Wie sieht der Wetterbericht aus? Temperatur? 

Hast den Schilderdieb schon gefunden?

Freu mich schon auf morgen!


----------



## mp77 (6. Juni 2009)

Ich habe auch den RoRo draufgezogen. Hoffentlich wirds nicht ganz so schlimm wie im letzten Jahr...


----------



## Tobi-161 (6. Juni 2009)

ich mach mir da keine große Hoffnungen... ich wär schon zufrieden wenns von oben her nicht nass wird 
Ansonsten dürfte es dieses Jahr mit dem Nobby trotzdem angenehmer als mit dem RaRa werden


----------



## GiselaMakowski (6. Juni 2009)

mp77 schrieb:


> Ich habe auch den RoRo draufgezogen. Hoffentlich wirds nicht ganz so schlimm wie im letzten Jahr...



Schlimmer geht's immer ... die Schühchen werden nass und der Rest dann wohl auch ...


----------



## schlaffe wade (6. Juni 2009)

gute nachrichten für alle: die bodenverhältnisse sind eindeutig !


----------



## GiselaMakowski (6. Juni 2009)

schlaffe wade schrieb:


> gute nachrichten für alle: die bodenverhältnisse sind eindeutig !



Na bitte, wer sagt's denn, das ist doch mal was richtig erfreuliches!


----------



## pug304 (6. Juni 2009)

Tobi-161 schrieb:


> ich mach mir da keine große Hoffnungen... ich wär schon zufrieden wenns von oben her nicht nass wird
> Ansonsten dürfte es dieses Jahr mit dem Nobby trotzdem angenehmer als mit dem RaRa werden



hoffentlich wird's kalt. Dann steht es 1:0 für mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GiselaMakowski (6. Juni 2009)

Spätestens nach fünf Minuten wird uns allen warm ...


----------



## pug304 (6. Juni 2009)

hält aber leider nur bis zu ersten Abfahrt. Beim Bauer in der Au werden wir und im speziellen Tobi Eiszapfen an der Nase haben - zumindest so was in der Art 

so, gehe jetzt in die werkstatt NN aufziehen, dann hat man wenigstens etwas Spass auf den Trails


----------



## GiselaMakowski (6. Juni 2009)

Eiszapfen verbessern die aerodynamischen Eigenschaften des Fahrers ... wirst einfach nur schneller, passt doch oder?


----------



## Tobi-161 (6. Juni 2009)

was solln das jetzt heißen? Hab vorhin noch ne lecker Salami für ne gescheite Schutzschicht gefuttert. Taugt zwar nicht zum schnell fahren, aber Hauptsache nicht erfroren


----------



## GiselaMakowski (6. Juni 2009)

laut Wetterbericht aktuell 6,9 Grad aufm Wallberg, ich glaub a bisserl wärmer anziehen ist vielleicht doch nicht ganz blöd - Schuhe sind schon imprägniert, wird wie immer spassig morgen ...


----------



## Tirolerhansi (7. Juni 2009)

Guten Morgen beinanda!

Top vorbereitet, top aufgeregt, schlecht geschlafen..(freu)!
Ich wünsche uns allen ein tolles Rennen, unfallfrei!!!!!!!!!! und eine ganze Menge Spaß!

@Wallberg
Du verdienst eine Ehrenverdienstmedaille für deine Betreuung hier, echt klasse und danke!

Und jetzt ab zum Tegernsee!

Gib Gummi!

Grüße 
Hansi
(Bergradler Anzing)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scapin-biker (7. Juni 2009)

Grüße an alle, die heute Tegernsee fahren. Ich wünsche euch a besseres Wetter wie mir gestern in Garmisch.

Also, Gas geben und Kette immer rechts.


----------



## Augustiner1328 (7. Juni 2009)

scapin-biker schrieb:


> Grüße an alle, die heute Tegernsee fahren. Ich wünsche euch a besseres Wetter wie mir gestern in Garmisch.
> 
> Also, Gas geben und Kette immer rechts.


 na jetzt komm am es war fast 3 stunden schön dann brach der föhn zusammen wie ich es am start gesagt hab und es fing das kübeln an ja ich hatte die armlinge und regen weste dabei.....

allen heute auf C und D eine schöne Fangopackung


----------



## Fusion-Racer (7. Juni 2009)

@ wallberg

einfach nur ein geniales Rennen, top Organisation ( viele Streckenposten, gut sichtbare Schilder und perfekte Verpflegungsstationen )!!!!
Strecke war auch tockener als ich es erwartet hab.
Und sogar das Wetter hat mitgespielt 
Nächstes Jahr auf jeden Fall wieder


----------



## CHA23 (7. Juni 2009)

Jepp, war geil!
Insbesondere das hohe Niveau der Konkurrenz hat mich wirklich überrascht.


----------



## Alex_1976 (7. Juni 2009)

war das erste Mal am Tegernsee, mit Kumpel, der sowas noch nie gemacht hat, waren beide sehr begeistert, super Orga, tolle Verpflegung, schöne Strecke, und das wichtigste, Wetter war optimal entgegen aller Befürchtungen, nächstes Jahr Pflichttermin


----------



## schleifstein (7. Juni 2009)

Wie jedes Jahr eine tolle Orga, super Wetter (zum Glück war es nicht wie Gestern in GAP ! ) und leckeres Grillfleisch mit Kartoffelsalat . 

Folgende Dinge sind allerdings bei einigen der (auch schnelleren) A-Fahrer aufgestoßen: 

- Keine AK-Wertung für A (kann man das nicht noch auswerten ? Sollte doch eigentlich anhand der Geburtsdaten kein Problem sein -> WALLBERG !?, unzählige der A-Fahrer mit den ich gesprochen habe, finden das schwach, zudem letztes Jahr für alle Strecken AK-Wertungen vorhanden waren, wäre schön, wenn ihr das noch machen könntet)

- Netto-Zeit-Messung -> auch für die Erstplatzierten; bei fast allen sonstigen Rennen, die ich so kenne, gibt es eine Regel die heisst: Fährst du als Erster über die Ziellinie, hast du gewonnen. 

Für die Fahrer danach ins Ziel fahren, kann man über Netto-Zeit diskutieren, aber diese ist eben leider meist nicht sinnvoll, zum Teil sogar unfair -> man kann in einer Spitzengruppe kaum taktisch fahren, da man nicht weiss, ob der Fahrer, der einem grad am Hinterrad klebt, vielleicht 15 Sekunden nach einem gestartet ist und im Ziel somit (obwohl 10 Sekunden nach einem ins Ziel gefahren) vor einem landet. War heute auf Strecke A als auch B so, dass es bei den TOP5 Platzierten jeweils heftige Zielsprints gab, die aber aus Sicht der jeweiligen Sprint-Sieger völlig für die Katz´ waren, da die Gegner 10 Sekunden nach Ihnen aus dem Startblock fuhren. Beispiel: Mein Kumpel Ingo Krüger auf A ist in einer 4er Gruppe die letzten km des Rennens gefahren, es wurde fleissig taktiert, angegriffen etc. Am Ende hat Ingo den Zielsprint gewonnen und wurde 4ter, ganz klasse. Man könnte zukünftig ja dann phne große Taktiererei in seiner jeweiligen Gruppe über die Ziellinie fahren, weil man ja eh nicht weiss, wer gewinnt.

Zudem die ersten km der Strecke neutralisiert zu fahren sind, können sich die weiter hinten im Startblock stehenden Fahrer seelenruhig nach vorne arbeiten -ohne groß Tempo zu machen- während der noch relativ langsamen Neutralisationsphase und sind dann einfach im Vorteil. Wenn das nächstes Jahr auch wieder so ist, dann starte ich 30 Sekunden nach dem Startschuss aus dem Mittelfeld und habe dann vor dem ersten Berg auf meine Gegner, die auch um den Sieg fahren, 30 Sekunden virtuellen Vorsprung. 

Eine Lösung wäre, die z.B. 10 oder 20 Bestplatzierten des Vorjahres und die Lizenzfahrer in einen extra Startblock zu stellen und mit gleicher Startzeit starten zu lassen. Ist z.B: auch beim Ultra-Bike in Kirchzarten so, die weiteren Startblocks starten 2 Min. nach diesem Block.

Was meint die mtb-news-Gemeinde und WALLBERG hierzu !? 

LG schleifstein


----------



## Tobi-161 (7. Juni 2009)

Augustiner1328 schrieb:


> allen heute auf C und D eine schöne Fangopackung




es war einfach herrlich  eine schöne samtige haut für den Fahrer und einen glatt polierten lack fürs Rad


----------



## pug304 (7. Juni 2009)

@Wallberg: klärst Du uns noch auf, was "Oba vom Gas!" bedeuten soll? Sollen die Racer langsamer fahren?  Meint ihr, dass Opa langsamer fahren soll?


----------



## Tobi-161 (7. Juni 2009)

erst dachte ich: oben am Berg vom Gas... jetzt denk ich. Mit "oben" ist die Gas-Griff-Stellung gemeint, also Vollgas  So wärs zumindest "cool"


----------



## Trailhunterer (7. Juni 2009)

Schleifstein, ich gebe dir 100%ig recht, das das nicht das gelbe vom ei ist und war.
Ich bin mir aber sicher, das das Orga-Team das ändern wird.

Trotzdem war der Tag einfach genial. Wo bekommt man auf der Langdistanz so tolle steile/steilste Auffahrten die mit klasse Trails bergab gekrönt werden.  Jawohl, beim Tegernseer.

Tobi161 schön das du mich erkannt hast in dem Trubel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lumpi79 (7. Juni 2009)

...auch ich durfte heut an den start 
für mich als einsteiger war es mein erstes rennen. zum ersten bedanke ich mich beim wettergott  außerdem fand ich die orga am tegernsee klasse...
zum rennen kann ich nur sagen das ich super zufrieden war. auf strecke a mit ner 1:49er zeit kann ich super leben. ich fühlte mich gut und die renndistanz war für den anfang genau richtig.

ps: ich glaub ich will mehr davon!!!


----------



## mauntzy (8. Juni 2009)

Orga war dufte... Einfach an alles gedacht. Aber auf den Langstrecken wars ein ziemliches Sturzfestival, wobei es mich nach dem Wallberg auch erwischt hat. Jetzt weiß ich, wieso ihr alle auf der Strecke trainieren wart. Sonst ist nur schade, dass die Bevölkerung am Tegernsee nicht so Bike-begeistert ist wie z.B. in Singen. Um so besser, dass ihr jedes Jahr das Rennen auf die Beine stellt. Gut fand ich auch die Fairness der anderen Fahrer - erlebt man sonst nich so.


----------



## avant (8. Juni 2009)

Top Orga  vor allem wenn man es mit dem Marathon in Münsingen vergleicht  
Einen kleinen Verbesserungsvorschlag hätte ich dennoch: die Bike-Waschanlage war ein wenig unterdimensioniert. Bei einem Event in der Größenklasse sollte es ein paar mehr Waschmöglichkeiten geben.

Leider hat mir meine AMC Nabe (Defekt Freilauf) einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht und so musste ich bei Wildbad Kreuth nach den Hammeranstiegen leider absteigen 

Aber keine Angst - ich komme wieder  Freue mich  auf kommendes Jahr !

Grüüssle,

Jo


----------



## trhaflhow (8. Juni 2009)

orga klasse, essen super

würde mir aber auch wertung für A klasse wünschen


----------



## zauberer# (8. Juni 2009)

schleifstein schrieb:


> ...
> Was meint die mtb-news-Gemeinde hierzu !?
> 
> LG schleifstein



du solltest mindestens die C- oder besser die D-Strecke fahren, dann relativieren sich Sekunden am Start bereits auf der Strecke mehr als ausreichend


----------



## Trailhunterer (8. Juni 2009)

schleifstein hat schon recht, da ist es egal ob die c oder d-strecke.
Auf der d-strecke findet der eigentliche kampf zwischen Kühzagl und Ziel statt. Dort verschaffe ich mir am schluss eine Bikelänge vorsprung und bin im ergebnis vielleicht doch hinter dem "Kontrahent".
Ganz ehrlich, auch wenn es bei mir um nichts geht, aber das würde mir doch ganz schön anstinken.

aber ich bin mir trotzdem ganz sicher, wir sind nicht die einzigen die das nicht ganz o.k. finden.
Änderung für nächstes jahr kommt bestimmt.


----------



## wallberg (8. Juni 2009)

schleifstein schrieb:


> Wie jedes Jahr eine tolle Orga, super Wetter (zum Glück war es nicht wie Gestern in GAP ! ) und leckeres Grillfleisch mit Kartoffelsalat .
> 
> Folgende Dinge sind allerdings bei einigen der (auch schnelleren) A-Fahrer aufgestoßen:
> 
> ...




Hallo und guten Morgen!
Erst mal danke für die Glückwünsche und Lorbeeren,
doch ohne die rege Teilnahme und Begeisterung der Teilnehmer würde
sicher auch unsere Orga nicht so flutschen,

an alle die für gutes Wetter gebetet haben - DANKE - soviel Glück
mit dem Wetter hatten wir noch nie - beim Aufbau stoppte es um 4Uhr
morgens zu regen, und begann beim aufbeseln des Geländes gegen 18Uhr wieder -
es hat nicht gestaubt!

Zur Wertung der A Strecke wurde gestern bereits viel diskutiert -
In der Ausschreibung steht halt dass es keine gibt - es ist als 
Einsteigerrunde konzipiert und kommt so bei 97% der A Fahrer gut an.

Auch ich könnte nur bei den 3% der "Racer" auf der A punkten,
dennoch war die Runde so angedacht und wird wohl Aufgrund der hohen
Akzeptanz weiter so Bestand haben.

Über eine Siegerehrung der A-Runde werden wir sprechen, ebenso sollte
über eine Landkreiswertung nachgedacht werden, dass geschieht die 
nächsten Wochen.

Ich denke mit der Nettozeitnahme habe wir generell das fairste System,
einen Block gesamt vorne weg fahren lassen könnte man sicher machen,
da jedoch die ersten km durch viele Engstellen führt, hätten wir ohne
PaceCar sicher viele Unfälle.

Ohne netto Zeitnahme wären gestern sicher 5-10 Biker glücklicher, aber
dutzende hätten uns gefressen -

Allen kann man es eben nicht recht machen, aber wir versuchen das Beste
für Euch zu ermöglichen.

Es wird 2009 noch unser AllMountain Ride stattfinden, sowie evtl. wieder
ein Stundenrennen, wenns hierzu was neues gibt, lasse ich es wissen!

wallberg 

erste Fotos:   http://www.sportograf.de/bestof/548/index.html
                   23.000 Bilder wurden geschossen!!!


----------



## wallberg (8. Juni 2009)

pug304 schrieb:


> @Wallberg: klärst Du uns noch auf, was "Oba vom Gas!" bedeuten soll? Sollen die Racer langsamer fahren?  Meint ihr, dass Opa langsamer fahren soll?



Soll soviel heissen wie "lass es ruhig angehen" - piano, darenn die ned...


wallberg


----------



## Tobi-161 (8. Juni 2009)

mauntzy schrieb:


> Orga war dufte... Einfach an alles gedacht. Aber auf den Langstrecken wars ein ziemliches Sturzfestival, wobei es mich nach dem Wallberg auch erwischt hat. Jetzt weiß ich, wieso ihr alle auf der Strecke trainieren wart. Sonst ist nur schade, dass die Bevölkerung am Tegernsee nicht so Bike-begeistert ist wie z.B. in Singen. Um so besser, dass ihr jedes Jahr das Rennen auf die Beine stellt. Gut fand ich auch die Fairness der anderen Fahrer - erlebt man sonst nich so.



stimmt, war ganz gut. Nur als man mit den anderen Strecken zusammenkam, gabs Chaos. Ein B-Fahrer ist bergabgefahren als gäbs kein morgen, bergauf dann ganz gemütlich und hat immer geschaut was hinten kommt 
Ich hab auf der D als Zwischenfall nur einen Platten erlebt, sonst nix, keinen Sturz.


BTW: Das Schild nach dem Start im Ort (links am Bürgersteig war ziemlich gefährlich...) Vor mir sind dem Ding 2 Fahrer gerade noch ausgewichen.

Ansonsten wars supergeil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (8. Juni 2009)

hallo wallberg,

auch von mir ein ganz dickes "danke schön" für die tolle veranstaltung. es hat echt alles gepasst: die orga war super, die leute überall (auch die wanderer an der strecke übrigens) sehr nett und selbst das wetter war perfekt.


----------



## mauntzy (8. Juni 2009)

Gebe wallberg recht - Nettozeitnahme ist passend und hat ziemlich viel Druck beim Start rausgenommen. Gerade die A war als Hobbyrunde konzipiert und ausgeschrieben und wenn dann paar Erfahrene dort mitfahrn um mit ihrer Platzierung auf dicke Hose zu machen, dann mag das okay sein, über Sekunden muss dann aber nicht noch diskutiert werden. Wer ein Rennen gewinnen will, stellt sich eh nicht ganz hinten an, somit sind die hier angenommenen 10 Sekunden Unterschied hinfällig. Natürlich ist es blöd, wenn Du den Sprint gewinnst und am Ende nicht gewonnen hast - aber wie gesagt, bei den richtigen Distanzen passiert dies nicht, da die Pros halt vorn starten.


----------



## Hero1958 (8. Juni 2009)

Klasse Event... jedes Jahr wieder!!!

sag mal Wallberg... die Ergebnisliste von der Bergwertung ( C + D zusammen ) auf den Wallberg gibts wohl nicht im Internet???


----------



## Trailhunterer (8. Juni 2009)

kaum vorbei, freun wir uns schon auf 2010 bei euch am tegernsee.


----------



## Trailhunterer (8. Juni 2009)

übrigends das zusätzlich trailstück bei der wallbergabfahrt war klasse, da man eh schon am surfen war.


----------



## GTRob (8. Juni 2009)

Hey,
ich war auch das erste mal am Tegernsee und möchte "wallberg" vielmals für die Informationen danken, einfach super.
Ich bin Strecke C gefahren und wurde von der Wallbergauffahrt ziemlich überrascht. (1:30h geschoben)
Wieviel Prozent Steigung hat die Auffahrt?
Wie schnell fährt man die kniffligen engen Abfahrten? Ich hatte wohl so 6-9km/h selten mal 12km/h. Wollte halt auch keinen Sturz riskieren.

Ansonsten wars einfach super. Danke an das Orga-Team. Nächstes Jahr wieder ...

Robert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marlstein (8. Juni 2009)

Großes Lob an das Team vom Tergernsee MTB Festival!!

War eine super Veranstaltung, auch mit hilfe des Wettergotts. Tolle Stimmung bei den Fahrern. Es war kein Problem an den schwächeren Teilnehmern vorbeizukommen. Nette Wanderer und viel Publikum an der Strecke vor allem in Richtung Ziel. 

Die Labestationen waren TOP - Trinkflaschenservice ist echt genial - müßt ihr unbedingt beibehalten.

Das mit der A-Strecke ist gut so. Das wird zB auch in Riva so gehandhabt. Ist halt zum schnuppern - fertig.

Bikewash ist ein wenig zu klein bei so vielen Fahrern, da vor allem alle Strecken fast gleichzeitig eintreffen. Aber das ist ja nicht wirklich ein großes Übel. 

Man hatte den Eindruck alle Helfer waren mit sehr sehr viel Spaß und Engagement dabei.

Nochmals vielen Dank für die spitzen Veranstaltung. 
Bis nächstes Jahr. 

Armin Neurauter


----------



## Marlstein (8. Juni 2009)

GTRob schrieb:


> Hey,
> ich war auch das erste mal am Tegernsee und möchte "wallberg" vielmals für die Informationen danken, einfach super.
> Ich bin Strecke C gefahren und wurde von der Wallbergauffahrt ziemlich überrascht. (1:30h geschoben)
> Wieviel Prozent Steigung hat die Auffahrt?
> ...



Man kann auf den Trails so um die 15 bis 30 km/h fahren, je nach Terrain natürlich. Die Auffahrt auf den Wallberg hat laut meinem GPS so um die 15 bis 18%. An ein paar kleinen Stellen ein bisserl mehr.


----------



## PST (8. Juni 2009)

Marlstein schrieb:


> Man kann auf den Trails so um die 15 bis 30 km/h fahren, je nach Terrain natürlich. Die Auffahrt auf den Wallberg hat laut meinem GPS so um die 15 bis 18%. An ein paar kleinen Stellen ein bisserl mehr.



Ach, habt ihr gar nicht die Tempolimit-Schilder gesehen? 25Km/h war max auf den Trails (oba vom gas ) 
Ich frag mich nur, wie ich das kontrollieren wollte: Ich hab noch nicht mal nen Tacho montiert gehabt...

Ansonsten wars einfach super! Wetter, Strecke, Leute und Orga wiedermal perfekt. 
Dank an Alle, die bei der Nudelparty ihre Portionen laufgefutter haben! 
Nur drei Tropfen Regen haben mich am Galaun erwischt!

Das neue Expo-Gelände war auch nicht schlecht. 
Jetzt fehlt mir nun noch ein Busshuttle zum Parkplatz. 

@wallberg: noch mal dickes Lob an dich und das ganze Team  

Bis zum nächsten Jahr (ach halt, ich komme ja schon im September zum
Halbmarathon um den Tegernsee wieder her)


Grüße, 
Patrick


----------



## Larse (8. Juni 2009)

mauntzy schrieb:


> Wer ein Rennen gewinnen will, stellt sich eh nicht ganz hinten an, somit sind die hier angenommenen 10 Sekunden Unterschied hinfällig.



Seh ich auch so. Allerdings wär für die A Strecke ne AK-Wertung wirklich sehr interessant.

Ansonsten kann ich mich allen andern nur anschließen, Super Rennen, tolle Strecke (A), klasse Orga, ideales Wetter
Nächstes Jahr Pflichttermin!

Gruß Markus


----------



## wadelwunder (8. Juni 2009)

Hallo Wallberg,
 auch von mir ein Danke an alle Beteiligten.
Danke auch an Dich persönlich für die perfekten Vorabinfos.
A ist eine Schnuppertour, kein Marathon. Sehe ich genauso. Der soll doch nur Spaß machen. 
Kann man so ein Glück mit dem Wetter haben? Ich glaube der Wettergott schaut sich das Rennen auch gerne an und ist ein heimlicher Fan. Ich habe nicht daran geglaubt und war seehr glücklich. Perfekte Verhältnisse.

Ich muss schon sagen. "Oba vom Gas" war durchaus angebracht für mich, denn auf den letzten 3 Anstiegen der D hätte ich nur noch geflucht, wenn ich nicht vorher etwas sparsamer gewesen wäre. Die sind schon nochmal echt gemein, so am Ende... da fällt mir ein apropos "Oba vom Gas":


Ich habe mich sehr gefreut, dass es den motorisierten Streckenposten anscheinend auch eine Riesenfreude gemacht hat, ihre eigene Bergwertung zu fahren, Wenn dann nur nicht immer diese Steine gegen die wertvollen Carbonräder knallen würden
. Ich fahre selbst auch motocross und weiss, wieviel Spaß das macht, den Berg wide open raufzufräsen. Aber auch an der Stelle wäre es nett, wenn die schnellsten von ihnen ein Bergtrikot bekommen würden mit "OBA VOM GAS!" 

Hallo GTRob:

Wallberg 670hm 17%Schnitt
Kühzagl 350hm 15%Schnitt
henner-Kreuzbergsattel 300hm 13% Schnitt
Gallaun 283hm 13% Schnitt 
Alle Anstiege haben aber Spitzen mit über gut 20%


----------



## wallberg (8. Juni 2009)

Danke, Danke, Danke,
leite dies natürlich an unser Team weiter,
macht Laune für 2010 oder auch schon 2009!

Wir hatten aber auch entsprechend gut gelaunte und freundliche
Teilnehmer, es wurde wohl sehr fair gefahren!!!

wallberg!


----------



## Spenglerextrem (8. Juni 2009)

Kann mich den Vorrednern nur anschließen.
Einfach ein super Event.

Und behaltet die Netto-Zeitnahme bei. Darüber Ärgern sich vielleicht die 3 Ersten aber für die 450 anderen Teilnehmer ists wesentlich Fairer und entspannt die Drängeleien (dies dieses mal fast nicht gab) am Start enorm.

Hat jemand die Höhenmeter der A-Runde aufgezeichnet ?

Mein VDO sagt nur 610 hm, das GARMIN meiner Freundin 594 hm.

Aber egal, nächstes Jahr wirds sicherlich die B-Runde !

Dank nochmals an die ORGA,

Spenglerextrem


----------



## Trailhunterer (8. Juni 2009)

wadelwunder, der schnitt ist ganz nett, wenn es doch der wirklichen steilheit nicht rechnung trägt.

schlussanstieg, galaun hat gute 30%


----------



## wadelwunder (8. Juni 2009)

Trailhunterer schrieb:


> wadelwunder, der schnitt ist ganz nett, wenn es doch der wirklichen steilheit nicht rechnung trägt.
> 
> schlussanstieg, galaun hat gute 30%


und genau da hatte der Spaß ein Loch!

Kann mich da nur anschliessen: Der Schnitt sagt nur wenig aus. Mein HAC zeigt ab 20% nur in 10er Schritten und leider nur bis 30% an, daher kann ich nie Auskunft über die tatsächlichen Steigungen geben, aber die letzten 3 Anstiege der D hatten alle gefühlte 30% . Wallberg durchgehend gefühlte 18%


----------



## Silberrücken (8. Juni 2009)

Und wie hat das mit Deinem 28er Ritzel funktioniert Wadelwunder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wadelwunder (8. Juni 2009)

Silberrücken schrieb:


> Und wie hat das mit Deinem 28er Ritzel funktioniert Wadelwunder?



Garnicht. 
Ich hatte, nach dem ich vor 2 Wochen die D mit einem 27er Paket abgefahren war beschlossen, mit einem 32er zu fahren. Ich bin für die TG gemeldet und trainiere mich gerade darauf, nicht zu früh zu verbrennen. Das geht mit einem 27er bei meiner bescheidenen Leistung und so einer Strecke garnicht.


----------



## teppiche (8. Juni 2009)

Auch von meiner Seite ein großes Kompliment an die Ausrichter, insb. an Wallberg, der uns seit Januar ständig auf dem Laufenden gehalten hat.
Hier wird mit Streckenposten nicht gekleckert!  ...und selbst als ich ins Ziel gekommen bin hatte ich innerhalb von wenigen Sekunden eine kühle Apfelschorle in der Hand


Eine kurze Frage an Wallberg: War die C-Strecke identisch mit der von 2008?


----------



## Fusion-Racer (8. Juni 2009)

Ein Frage hab ich noch an wallberg:

wie seit ihr auf die 1480Hm bei der B-Strecke gekommen???
mein Garmin hat knappe 1200Hm ausgespuckt und in den letzten Jahren standen doch auch immer ~1200Hm in der Ausschreibung, oder?

Hat mich ein bisschen verwundert, weil ich immer noch mit einem Anstieg gerechnet hab, aber es kam zu Glück nix mehr


----------



## Trailhunterer (8. Juni 2009)

teppiche, nicht ganz.

bei der wallbergabfahrt ( RECHT WEIT UNTEN )ist man von der rodelbahn über ein paar  grössere steine in den waldtrail eingebogen und um die wallbergmooshütte rumgeradelt und dann wieder forststrasse hoch.
diesen waldtrail und dem ensprechenden anstieg gab es letztes jahr nicht.
aber dank wallberg und co. dürfen wir uns jedes jahr über immer mehr trails freuen.


----------



## Trailhunterer (8. Juni 2009)

wadelwunder, aber genau das ist es doch, was die d-strecke so besonders macht.
kaum den "flachen" wallberg geschafft freut man sich auf die letzten drei anstiege, wobei der galaun einem schon seine grenzen zeigen kann.

zu allem übel hat das orga-team den letzten galaun-anstieg noch von den bäumen befreien lassen, damit wir auch wirklich die sonne geniessen konnten.


----------



## OrlandoMTB (8. Juni 2009)

Trailhunterer schrieb:


> wadelwunder, der schnitt ist ganz nett, wenn es doch der wirklichen steilheit nicht rechnung trägt.
> 
> schlussanstieg, galaun hat gute 30%



und genau da hat es mich sowas von zerrissen 

aber im ziel war wieder alles gut 

Lob an die Veranstalter, ist definitiv die schönste Strecke und Veranstaltung weit und breit, würde mir bei uns in GAP auch so eine tolle Strecke wünschen, machbar wäre es, nur anscheindend spielen die Behörden nicht mit....

Grüssle

Flo


----------



## teppiche (8. Juni 2009)

@Trailhunter
Vielen Dank!
Wollte versuchen meine letztjährige Zeit mit der diesjährigen zu vergleichen....
Gebe Dir Recht...Strecke ist sowas von sensationell schön...


----------



## CHA23 (8. Juni 2009)

teppiche schrieb:


> Gebe Dir Recht...Strecke ist sowas von sensationell schön...



Und drum muss ich irgendwann die Strecken auch mal in Ruhe fahren.
Ich bin das Ding im Rennen so durchgeknallt, ich habe nur Bruchteile der Strecke wahrnehmen können. Eigentlich schade, aber immerhin meine Leistung war OK.


----------



## Trailhunterer (8. Juni 2009)

ich geh halt mal davon aus, das du wie alle anderen ein paar minuten länger unterwegs warst.

die haben sich aber gelohnt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teppiche (8. Juni 2009)

Wenn das Wetter mitspielt fahr ich am Donnerstag die C-Strecke nochmal....eher touristisch ;-)


----------



## mp77 (8. Juni 2009)

Super Rennen, sensationelle Orga - der Trinkflaschenservice ist fantastisch, die Trails sind geil. Die würde ich gerne mal im trockenen Zustand fahren . Weiß jemand, wieviel Höhenmeter waren es denn auf der C-Strecke durch die zusätzliche Schleife auf der Wallberg mehr?


----------



## Speeketze-VW (8. Juni 2009)

hi leute. ja das war eine überragende organisation! hut ab & Wallbergs tipp zum abstellplatz fürs auto, super klasse. leider hab ich von der anfangs sehr schönen C strecke nicht viel mitbekommen. es hat mich gschmissen, eigentlich auf nem harmlosen streckenabschnitt, wurde auch ein bischen genäht, aber alles halb so wild! pech ghabt, war der NN doch überraschend aufm schotter schlagartig weggegeangen..auch klasse den wallberg echt&in farbe mal zutreffen! servus vom DNF-ler   hasta luego


----------



## karstb (8. Juni 2009)

Ich fand die Veranstaltung auch sehr gelungen. Sehr lobenswert waren die Trails (viel besser als Schottergeheize!), auch wenn ich mich nach dem ersten Trail fragte, ob dieser zu den Perlen am Tegernsee gehört oder nur eine blöde Rüttelpiste ist. Wobei der sich bei Trockenheit sicher flüssiger fahren ließe. Dafür konnte man es vom Wallberg runter recht gut laufen lassen. Ein bisschen nervig fand ich die Schiebepassage am Anfang (und noch nerviger die "Sportler", die da fahren mussten). Wenn diese (Pflicht-)Schiebepassage irgendwie zu eliminieren ist, würde ich mit meiner läuferischen Unfähigkeit mich nicht so quälen müssen ;-)
Super hingegen, dass man die Stelle am Wallberg fahren durfte, wo es auf den Trail draufging. Eine S2 im Marathon ;-)
Und zu guter Letzt noch eine klitzekleine Anmerkung: Gab es im Ziel Kuchen? Ich hatte mich auf den letzten Kilometern so drauf gefreut, und dann hab ich da bloß Äpfel und geschnittene Powerbars gesehen :-( Dabei ist ein großes Stück hausgemachter Kuchen doch der Höhepunkt eines jeden Radltages....
Genug gemeckert, insgesamt 99/100 Punkten plus Zusatzpunkte für's Wetter.

Achso, auf der C-Strecke habe ich bloß 2200 Hm gemessen mit meinem Garmin Etrex Vista Hcx (default-Einstellungen).


----------



## Hero1958 (9. Juni 2009)

@karstb:  Kuchen gabs in Hülle und Fülle.... zumindest noch als ich ins Ziel kam...  

es waren tatsächlich etwas weniger Höhenmeter, mein Polar hat aber immerhin 2275 Höhenmeter angezeigt...


----------



## mountainbike (9. Juni 2009)

ich kann nur sagen TOP wie jedes jahr

@ wallberg - danke für "Sinas Papi"  

ich war zwar langsamer als letztes jahr, aber vielleicht geht man ja als junger papi a bissi " oba vom gas" 

es ist und bleibt mein lieblingsrennen - weltklasse und petrus mag das event wohl auch total 

i gfrai mi scho auf 2010

bergpeter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wallberg (9. Juni 2009)

Fusion-Racer schrieb:


> Ein Frage hab ich noch an wallberg:
> 
> wie seit ihr auf die 1480Hm bei der B-Strecke gekommen???
> mein Garmin hat knappe 1200Hm ausgespuckt und in den letzten Jahren standen doch auch immer ~1200Hm in der Ausschreibung, oder?
> ...



Servus,
die Höhenmeter variieren immer je nach Messgerät, Meßpunkte und Glättungsfaktor.
Bei maximaler Einstellung addiert ein gutes Meßgerät z.B. jede Wurzel
als Anstieg, addiert sich natürlich auf eine längere Runde!

Wir haben uns mit den "großen" Vorbildern abgesprochen und messen
daher mit Garmin und den Einstellung wie sie z.B. im Salzkammergut verwendet werden.

wallberg


----------



## wallberg (9. Juni 2009)

Trailhunterer schrieb:


> teppiche, nicht ganz.
> 
> bei der wallbergabfahrt ( RECHT WEIT UNTEN )ist man von der rodelbahn über ein paar  grössere steine in den waldtrail eingebogen und um die wallbergmooshütte rumgeradelt und dann wieder forststrasse hoch.
> diesen waldtrail und dem ensprechenden anstieg gab es letztes jahr nicht.
> aber dank wallberg und co. dürfen wir uns jedes jahr über immer mehr trails freuen.



Wir bemühen uns, danke

wallberg


----------



## wallberg (9. Juni 2009)

mp77 schrieb:


> Super Rennen, sensationelle Orga - der Trinkflaschenservice ist fantastisch, die Trails sind geil. Die würde ich gerne mal im trockenen Zustand fahren . Weiß jemand, wieviel Höhenmeter waren es denn auf der C-Strecke durch die zusätzliche Schleife auf der Wallberg mehr?



Sollten etwa 80-100Hm mehr sein,
dachte das merkt keiner....

wallberg


----------



## wallberg (9. Juni 2009)

karstb schrieb:


> Ich fand die Veranstaltung auch sehr gelungen. Sehr lobenswert waren die Trails (viel besser als Schottergeheize!), auch wenn ich mich nach dem ersten Trail fragte, ob dieser zu den Perlen am Tegernsee gehört oder nur eine blöde Rüttelpiste ist. Wobei der sich bei Trockenheit sicher flüssiger fahren ließe. Dafür konnte man es vom Wallberg runter recht gut laufen lassen. Ein bisschen nervig fand ich die Schiebepassage am Anfang (und noch nerviger die "Sportler", die da fahren mussten). Wenn diese (Pflicht-)Schiebepassage irgendwie zu eliminieren ist, würde ich mit meiner läuferischen Unfähigkeit mich nicht so quälen müssen ;-)
> Super hingegen, dass man die Stelle am Wallberg fahren durfte, wo es auf den Trail draufging. Eine S2 im Marathon ;-)
> Und zu guter Letzt noch eine klitzekleine Anmerkung: Gab es im Ziel Kuchen? Ich hatte mich auf den letzten Kilometern so drauf gefreut, und dann hab ich da bloß Äpfel und geschnittene Powerbars gesehen :-( Dabei ist ein großes Stück hausgemachter Kuchen doch der Höhepunkt eines jeden Radltages....
> Genug gemeckert, insgesamt 99/100 Punkten plus Zusatzpunkte für's Wetter.
> ...




Servus,
a) Erste Abfahrt H2 finde ich gut, trocken aber halt viel schöner, klar
b) Schiebepassage wird wie jedes Jahr versucht zu umgehen...
c) Wir hatten ca.4500 Stück Blechkuchen im Ziel, ging leider zum Ende aus
d) Höhenmeter hatte ich bereits vorab beantwortet

Gruß wallberg


----------



## schlaffe wade (9. Juni 2009)

wallberg, vielen dank, es war (wieder einmal) top organisiert und hat sehr viel spaß gemacht. danke auch an all deine helfer, alle bemüht und freundlich, wirklich super.

die ak wertung in der A dürft ihr gerne wieder einführen, sie wurde wirklich vermißt.

eine bitte hab ich noch: ihr habt ja auch schon mit einer anderen foto"agentur" zusammengearbeitet, vielleicht gibt es ja nächstes jahr wieder mal eine alternative zu sportograf, denn die sind nicht das gelbe vom ei 

das war es aber auch schon mit dem gemecker 
es war wirklich eine spitzenveranstaltung !
wann genau kann mich sich denn für 2010 anmelden ? 

ois guade und viel erholung !


----------



## Tobi-161 (9. Juni 2009)

schlaffe wade schrieb:


> ...
> eine bitte hab ich noch: ihr habt ja auch schon mit einer anderen foto"agentur" zusammengearbeitet, vielleicht gibt es ja nächstes jahr wieder mal eine alternative zu sportograf, denn die sind nicht das gelbe vom ei ...



M.M.n. gibts keine die besser sind. Oft schöne Motive (manche geben sich bei der Fotolocation überhaupt keine Mühe, bzw machen sich es ganz einfach) und für 16,99 bekommt man woanderst höchstens 3 Bilder statt alle 

Danke auch an den örtlichen Edeka für die Parkmöglichkeiten


----------



## powderJO (9. Juni 2009)

Tobi-161 schrieb:


> ...M.M.n. gibts keine die besser sind...



...vielleicht gibt ja den ein oder anderen hobbyfotografen, der ein paar bilder gemacht hat. suche vor allem bilder des starts der d-strecke. finde da gar nix.


----------



## mauntzy (9. Juni 2009)

Finde Sportograf auch gut... wunder mich nur wie viele Bilder bei mir nicht geworden sind... z.B. auch keines der Zielfotos, obwohl da 100%ig fotografiert wurde


----------



## teppiche (9. Juni 2009)

@ Wallberg
Wie lange bleiben denn die Strecken ausgeschildert?


----------



## klogrinder (9. Juni 2009)

Das kann ich dir als local sagen, Schilder sind weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teppiche (9. Juni 2009)

...na dann ;-)
es lebe das Gedächtnis ("...nein....kann nicht sein, dass es da sooo lange bergauf ging....")


----------



## pug304 (9. Juni 2009)

klogrinder schrieb:


> Das kann ich dir als local sagen, Schilder sind weg



wo waren da Schilder?  bin im Tran den anderen nachgefahren und auch ans Ziuel gekommen


----------



## pug304 (9. Juni 2009)

wallberg schrieb:


> Soll soviel heissen wie "lass es ruhig angehen" - piano, darenn die ned...
> 
> 
> wallberg



 danke wallberg! Also doch die Opa-Variante  habe mich unbeabsichtigt daran gehalten


----------



## mamile (10. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

mußte ja leider auf Grund meines wohl heftigen Sturzes auf der A-Strecke unfreiwillig aussteigen. Bin wieder wohlauf, weiß aber nichts zum Unfall selber. Habe nur gehört, dass wohl gleich Leute zur Stelle waren. Weiß jemand, wer das war oder kann mir dazu was sagen? Würde mich bei denen einfach nur gerne bedanken. 
@Wallberg, vielleicht hast du ja ne Info für mich.

Merci und Grüße 
Tina


----------



## wallberg (10. Juni 2009)

Warst Du die Teilnehmerin mit dem Helikopterflug?
Falls ja, bin ich heilfroh, dass der Sturz glimpflicher ablief
als es zunächst aussah, ich habe mit der Feuerwehr und der 
Bergwacht vorort gesprochen, vom Unfallhergang kann ich jedoch leider nichts berichten!

wallberg


----------



## Rool (10. Juni 2009)

Hallo!

Check mal Deine Mails - Evtl. kann ich Dir helfen... Schön das Du noch lebst... 

Gruß,

Roland


----------



## [email protected] (10. Juni 2009)

Hab heut noch ein Schild gefunden- von Tegernsee Bahnhof nach ein paar hundert Metern auf ner Brücke, noch auf der Teerstrasse, Richtung Kreuzberg.

[email protected]


----------



## mamile (11. Juni 2009)

@wallberg
Ja das war ich :-( Aber mir geht es wirklich wieder gut!!!
Sah wohl wirklich um einiges schlimmer aus.

@Rool
danke für deine PN, habe Tobi schon ne mail geschickt

Grüße Tina


----------



## wallberg (12. Juni 2009)

Das freut mich!

Wünsch Dir gute Genesung und sturzfreie Kilometer!

wallberg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergradlfahrer1 (12. Juni 2009)

Servus Wallberg!

Ein dickes Dankeschön für diesen hervorragenden Marathon. Perfekte Organisation und herrliche Strecke. Die Nässe am H2 und die Wadlbeißer rauf zum Galaun gehören halt dazu (und genau da habenmich die 2. und 3.platzierten Mädels eingeholt...war wohl ein bißchen platt)


Vielleicht kann man noch ein wenig optimieren: 
-rauf zur Waidbergalm, dann die nette Trailfahrt, anschöließend zum zum H2 (sind halt nochmal ca. 200 hm zusätzlich).
oder
Aueralm (mit/ohne Einkehr) - Neuhütten - Hirschtalsattel - Söllbachtal (wenn die Wiesseer gemeinde mitspielt....)

Freu auf nächstes Jahr, Anton


----------



## wallberg (12. Juni 2009)

Vielen Dank!

Werde die Abschnitte ins Auge fassen,
Wiessee seit neuem BGM sehr Biker freundlich!

Schau ich mal an, bereden eh die nächsten Wochen Alternativen!


Gruß wallberg!


----------



## goopher (14. Juni 2009)

Auch von mir noch ....

geiler Marathon, Top Organisation, komme gerne nachstes Jahr wieder ...

auch wenn ich diesmal meine Zeit vom letzten Jahr nicht toppen konnte da ich ich den Abfahrt abgeflogen bin :-( 

Bin dann gemütlich zu Ende geradelt und hab mich erst mal im Ziel versorgen lassen...

Auf ein neues nächstes Jahr.


----------



## wallberg (15. Juni 2009)

Kommt vor,
freu mich auf 2010!

wallberg


----------



## trhaflhow (17. Juni 2009)

ich hätte da einen klitzekleinen wunsch für 2010
könnte man das essenszelt nächstes jahr zum nichtraucherzelt erklären. sollte für sportler doch kein problem sein aufs rauchen zu verzichten oder vor die türe zu gehen.


----------



## ragazza (17. Juni 2009)

trhaflhow schrieb:


> ich hätte da einen klitzekleinen wunsch für 2010
> könnte man das essenszelt nächstes jahr zum nichtraucherzelt erklären. sollte für sportler doch kein problem sein aufs rauchen zu verzichten oder vor die türe zu gehen.



Ja,hatte auch ein paar Couchpotatoes mit am Tisch sitzen ,die meinten,sie müssten meiner Freundin und mir ihren Rauch in die Nudeln blasen,mit der Begründung,sie wären vor uns an dem Tisch gewesen.Das fand ich nicht soo prickelnd.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ]:-> (17. Oktober 2009)

Hi,
gibt's schon einen angepeilten Termin für 2010?

danke, ciao


----------



## mountainbike (17. Oktober 2009)

is am we 5./6. juni - und ich gfrai mi scho so


----------



## ]:-> (17. Oktober 2009)

danke!


----------



## RCC03-Biker (19. Oktober 2009)

Überschneidet sich der Termin dann irgendwie mit der Bike-Transgermany?


----------



## wallberg (19. Oktober 2009)

RCC03-Biker schrieb:


> Überschneidet sich der Termin dann irgendwie mit der Bike-Transgermany?



Ja, 
wird wohl kollidieren - 
aber irgendwo hakts immer, Termin stand schon lange, hatten
nochmal geschoben um nicht mit Willigen am selben Tag zu sein,
obwohl wir als erste unser Stammwochenende verkündet hatten ...


wallberg


----------



## mountainbike (19. Oktober 2009)

transgermany endet am 05.06. und tegernsee ist am 06.06.

geht doch


----------



## RCC03-Biker (19. Oktober 2009)

Ojeh wird des dann anstrengend. Will 2010 den Tegernseemarathon jedenfalls nicht verpassen. Musste heuer schon passen.


----------



## mountainbike (19. Oktober 2009)

tegernsee ist pflicht schönster marathon  den ich kenne

@wallberg - danke 

transgermany ist doch 2010 verkürzt - dann sehe den  tegernsee halt eine weitere etappe


----------



## wallberg (20. Oktober 2009)

Ich sag Danke!


----------



## Southbike (20. Oktober 2009)

Wallberg: warum findet der Tegernseer Marathon eigentlich so früh statt?
aufgrund von Restschnee und Winterschäden wären ein späterer Termin möglicherweise stressfreier.
Pfronten ist nun auf den Juli verschoben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wallberg (21. Oktober 2009)

Southbike schrieb:


> Wallberg: warum findet der Tegernseer Marathon eigentlich so früh statt?
> aufgrund von Restschnee und Winterschäden wären ein späterer Termin möglicherweise stressfreier.
> Pfronten ist nun auf den Juli verschoben



Die Terminierung ist fast so anspruchsvoll wie der Rest...klar ist später sicherer, aber am WE drauf ist Willingen, dann Kirchzarten, dann ....und
da wir in einer Serie sind, müssen wir halt ein Zeitfenster wahren - zudem
sind im Tegernseer Tal derart viele Veranstaltungen im Sommer, sodass
unser Event natürlich auch um Euch mal im Sommer im Tal zu sehen 
möglichst früh gerne gesehen - Vor etwa 10 Jahren waren unsere MTB 
Veranstaltungen Anfang Mai, das war spannend!

wallberg!

PS: Montag erste Skitour gemacht, ab 1400m ca.1m powder!


----------



## Tatü (25. Oktober 2009)

Gibt es mittlerweile Contour HD Wallfahrt Videos?


----------



## wallberg (26. Oktober 2009)

Mir niht bekannt - ich frag mal nach....


----------



## mountainbike (20. November 2009)

hallo an alle!

wer es noch nicht gschnallt hat - die anmeldung für 2010 ist offen

ich bin schon angemeldet


----------



## avant (20. November 2009)

... auch ich konnte es mir nicht verkneifen 

Grüssle,

Jo


----------

